# Race to Sub x on Clock



## CBcuber86 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello, and welcome to the Race to Sub x on Clock thread. This will be a weekly competition, where I post 12 scrambles (in the WCA notation) every Tuesday. At the end of each week, I will post the 3 fastest averages and 12 new scrambles. I will also post the results of anyone who graduated (achieved sub x 3 weeks in a row). Once you graduate, you can choose a new goal. Please use this format when posting your results:

Round x
Race to sub x

Time 1
Time 2...

Time 12

Ao12:x.xxx

I hope you all enjoy, and I will keep this thread going unless nobody posts for 3 weeks.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 24, 2017)

Round 1 scrambles:​
1. UR5+ DR4+ DL5+ UL3- U6+ R3+ D4- L1- ALL3+ y2 U4- R6+ D1+ L4+ ALL5- UR DR DL

2. UR3+ DR1+ DL1+ UL4- U1- R1+ D2+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U5+ R3- D0+ L4- ALL1- DR DL

3. UR0+ DR6+ DL2+ UL6+ U3- R5- D3+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U4+ R1- D1+ L2- ALL4+ DR DL UL

4. UR1- DR6+ DL1- UL3+ U5+ R2+ D4+ L1+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R5+ D5- L6+ ALL0+ UR DL UL

5. UR6+ DR3+ DL6+ UL2+ U4- R6+ D1- L0+ ALL5- y2 U6+ R5- D2+ L1- ALL1- DL UL

6. UR2- DR4+ DL2+ UL3- U2+ R3- D0+ L2- ALL1+ y2 U5- R1- D1+ L4- ALL0+ DR

7. UR6+ DR1- DL4- UL5- U1- R6+ D1+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R3+ D2- L1+ ALL1+ UR

8. UR5+ DR5+ DL2- UL3+ U5- R1+ D6+ L4- ALL2- y2 U1- R0+ D6+ L3- ALL2+ DR

9. UR4- DR2- DL5+ UL5+ U5- R1- D2- L4+ ALL3- y2 U4- R0+ D4- L5+ ALL1- UR DL

10. UR1- DR1+ DL0+ UL3- U4+ R3- D5+ L4+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R0+ D4+ L1+ ALL1-

11. UR2- DR6+ DL3+ UL3+ U5- R2+ D1+ L3- ALL5- y2 U5- R1- D2- L1- ALL1- UR DR

12. UR1+ DR4- DL0+ UL3- U1+ R0+ D3- L2- ALL3- y2 U1- R5- D3+ L6+ ALL3- UR DR UL


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 24, 2017)

Round 1
Race to sub 15
1. 16.177
2. 15.722
3. 16.158
4. 15.867
5. (13.647)
6. 15.620
7. 13.801
8. 15.385
9. (15.870 DNF)
10. 13.887
11. 15.881
12. 14.170

Ao12: 15.267


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 24, 2017)

Sounds fun  I will be sure to compete and edit my times in later
Round 1 race to sub 7 (1/3)

6.96 Ao12 (with a nice 6.35 Ao5)


Spoiler: Times



1. 6.69 
2. 7.55 
3. 7.33 
4. 6.47 
5. 7.49 
6. 7.62 
7. 6.73 
8. 6.23 
9. 6.09 
10. (6.02) 
11. (7.74) 
12. 7.38


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks! Do you think that I should do ao5s instead? DNFs are somewhat common on clock and an Ao5 decreases the chances of a DNF average.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 25, 2017)

CBcuber86 said:


> Thanks! Do you think that I should do ao5s instead? DNFs are somewhat common on clock and an Ao5 decreases the chances of a DNF average.


I think ao12 is perfect


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 25, 2017)

Okay, I’ll keep it at 12


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 25, 2017)

I think it would be nice to change graduation so if you get sub x 4/5 weeks then you can also graduate. That way if you just mess up on a single week then you still have a shot to graduate


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 25, 2017)

I think that’s a great idea! Everyone has a bad average every once and a while.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 31, 2017)

Round 1 results:


Underwatercuber- 6.96 1/3
CBcuber86- 15.27 0/3
Round 2 scrambles​

UR0+ DR3+ DL6+ UL4- U2+ R6+ D3- L5- ALL0+ y2 U6+ R5+ D4+ L4+ ALL5- DL
UR2- DR0+ DL6+ UL5- U6+ R1- D1- L2+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R1- D6+ L3- ALL4+ UR DL

UR2- DR2- DL4- UL5- U2+ R4+ D2+ L3- ALL5- y2 U3+ R2+ D0+ L4+ ALL2- UR

UR1- DR5+ DL2- UL2+ U3+ R4- D6+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R4- D6+ L3+ ALL2+ DR UL

UR2- DR4+ DL2+ UL1+ U6+ R0+ D6+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U5+ R2+ D4- L0+ ALL3- UR DR DL

UR2- DR1- DL4+ UL3+ U1- R1- D0+ L4- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R4- D3+ L4+ ALL5+ UR UL

UR6+ DR1- DL4- UL6+ U3+ R2+ D6+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 U6+ R1- D5+ L4- ALL3+ UR DR DL

UR2- DR1+ DL3+ UL1+ U5+ R3- D5+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U2+ R1- D2- L1+ ALL6+ DR

UR0+ DR3+ DL6+ UL3+ U0+ R1+ D3- L5+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R2- D0+ L4+ ALL4+ UR UL
UR1- DR1- DL6+ UL0+ U4+ R4- D3+ L2+ ALL5+ y2 U4- R3+ D4- L1- ALL3+ DR DL UL

UR5+ DR3- DL3+ UL3- U4- R2- D0+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U3+ R3- D3+ L5- ALL3+ DL

UR4+ DR1- DL3- UL4- U2- R6+ D3- L0+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R5+ D2+ L5- ALL1- DR UL
Hopefully someone else joins this week.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 31, 2017)

Round 2 race to sub 7 (2/3)
Ao12: 6.88


Spoiler: Times



1. (7.67) 
2. 7.20 
3. 6.40 
4. 6.45 
5. 6.65 
6. 6.42 
7. 7.64 
8. 7.22 
9. 6.64 
10. 7.29 
11. (5.74) 
12. 6.88


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 31, 2017)

Does that mean I’m the only one left, because if no one else will compete, then there is no point in posting my results later.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 31, 2017)

CBcuber86 said:


> Does that mean I’m the only one left, because if no one else will compete, then there is no point in posting my results later.


I just put DNS since I haven’t done it yet. When I have the chance to do it I will update it to what my average is.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 31, 2017)

Round 2
Race to sub 15


13.697
12.069
11.932
12.329
13.972
(16.357)
11.945
12.045
(11.468)
12.184
13.799
13.085
Ao12: 12.71

This is what happens when I actually practice clock.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 31, 2017)

this is the round 1 results. Highlighted boxes mean that you got a sub x average.


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 1, 2017)

R2
Race to sub-10

11.39, 11.37, 10.92, 8.08, 12.34, 8.25, 9.40, 8.69, 8.23, 8.10, 9.63, 12.44 = 9.83 (1/3)

Just should get rid of those 11s and 12s


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 7, 2017)

Round 2 results:


Round 3 scrambles:

DR2- DL1+ UL4+ U2- D2- L2- y2 DR5+ DL3+ UL4+ U5- R4- UR DL UL
UR4+ DR3- DL4+ U3- R1- D4+ L5+ y2 UR4- DR2- D3- ALL3- DR DL UL

DR1+ DL4+ UL5+ U1- R5+ L2- ALL2+ y2 DL3- UL1+ R3- D3- DL UL

UR5- DL4- D1- ALL2+ y2 UR6+ DL6+ UL2+ U6+ R2+ ALL1- UR DR

UR1- DR1+ R6+ L4+ y2 UR3+ DR2+ DL5- UL4- U6+ D2- ALL1- UR DR

UR4- UL1- R2+ D2+ L1+ ALL3- y2 DR3- UL1- U4- R4- D2- DL

UR3+ DL6+ UL3- R1- D4- L2+ ALL4+ y2 DR3+ DL5+ U4+ R1+ DL UL

UR3- DL4- U2+ R5- D1+ ALL2+ y2 UR1+ DL5+ U6+ R5- D1- UR DR UL

DL5+ UL1- U3+ R6+ D1+ ALL5+ y2 UR1+ DR5- DL4+ R1+ L1+ DR DL

UR1+ DR6+ DL5- UL5- R2- L1- ALL2+ y2 UR2- U4+ D1+ L3- UR DR UL
UR5- DL2+ R2- D4+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 DR5- DL5- UL6+ U2+ L4- DR DL
UR5- DR6+ UL3+ D2+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 UR5+ DR3+ UL4+ L2- DL


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 7, 2017)

CBcuber86 said:


> Round 2 results:
> View attachment 8571
> 
> Round 3 scrambles:
> ...


? I didn’t DNS lol


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 7, 2017)

r3
race to sub 10

10.16, 9.41, 9.21, 8.31, 10.25, 9.30, 9.08, 8.32, 9.44, 9.76, 9.53, 9.72 = 9.39

Very safe but very consistent


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 7, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> ? I didn’t DNS lol


Sorry about that. I forgot to change it and didn’t notice it while I was posting


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 7, 2017)

Cold hands suck
7.05 ao12 


Spoiler: times



Ignore the scrambles
Time List:
1. 7.93 DR5- U2- R2+ L6+ ALL5- y2 UR3- UL4- U1- R5+ L3+ UR DR 
2. 6.71 UR2- DR6+ DL3+ UL5- U4+ R4- D1- L5+ y2 DR5+ U6+ R4+ UR UL 
3. 6.52 U1- R3+ D6+ L5- ALL3- y2 UR1+ DR1+ DL4+ UL6+ R1+ D2- L4+ DR 
4. 7.13 UR5- DR2+ U5- R5- D3+ L3+ ALL4- y2 UR3- UL1+ U5+ R2+ DR DL UL 
5. 6.91 UR5- DR4- DL2- UL5- R3+ D2- y2 UR5+ UL6+ U2+ R4+ ALL4+ DR DL UL 
6. 6.99 UR4+ DL2+ L6+ ALL1- y2 UR1- DL1+ U2+ R1+ D5- L5+ UR DL UL 
7. (5.96) DR4- DL4+ U6+ R1+ L6+ y2 UR4+ DR5- UL4- R3- D3+ DR DL UL 
8. 6.91 UR3+ DL5+ U1+ D4+ ALL4+ y2 DR1+ DL2- R2- D3+ 
9. 6.89 UR3- DR3+ DL5+ UL1- U1+ R5- D2- L5+ ALL3+ y2 UL6+ U1- L2- UR DR 
10. 7.54 UR5+ DL4- UL3- U4+ D6+ ALL5- y2 DR2+ DL1- R5- D1+ L1+ UR DL 
11. (9.40) DR2- DL2+ UL6+ U6+ R2- y2 UR2+ UL3+ U5+ R5+ UR UL 
12. 7.01 UR2- DR1- DL3+ R2+ D1- ALL5+ y2 DR6+ UL6+ U5- R2- D5- DL


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 14, 2017)

Round 3
race to sub 15

(14.866), 13.013, 12.440, 12.807, 13.204, 13.157, (10.848), 14.252, 14.081, 13.488, 14.239, 14.750
Ao12: 13.54


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 14, 2017)

round 3 results

round 4 scrambles

UR2- DR1- DL1- L5+ ALL2- y2 UR5- DR5+ UL5- U3- D1+ L1- DR

UR2+ DR4- U1+ R2- L3- ALL1- y2 UR1+ DR5+ DL6+ R2+ D3- UR DR UL

UR4+ DR6+ U4- D2- y2 UR4- DR5- UL3+ R5+ L5- ALL6+ UR DR

DL1- R4+ D2+ ALL1- y2 UR5+ DR3+ DL6+ UL3- U3- D6+ L3+ UR DR

UR1- DR4- DL1+ U1- R3- L5+ ALL3+ y2 UR2- DL5- U1+ R4-

UR2- DR4+ UL2+ U1- R6+ D4+ ALL2- y2 DR2- R5- D3- L5- UR DR UL

UR5- R2+ D5- ALL4+ y2 UR2+ DR5- DL5+ U4- R5- D4+ L4+ UR

UL3+ U6+ R6+ D2- L4+ ALL5- y2 UR5+ DL1- D3- ALL4+ DL

UR2+ DL6+ UL3- U5+ R4- D1- L5- ALL3- y2 UR1- DL4- R6+ UR DR UL
UR1- DR5- DL6+ R2+ D3- ALL3- y2 UR5+ DR2+ UL3- U5- R1+ UR DR UL

UR3- DR6+ DL1+ U2- R2- L3- ALL6+ y2 UR5+ DR1- U6+ D2- L2+ UR DR UL

DR1+ UL5- U5- R5+ D3- ALL6+ y2 DR5- DL4+ UL2- R5- DR


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 14, 2017)

round 4
race to sub 15 3/3

13.632, 13.737, 14.391, (10.494), 14.887, 12.498, 11.901, 14.144, 15.514, (15.819), 12.082, 13.607
Ao12: 13.63
still want a sub 10 single so bad!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 15, 2017)

6.98 ao12. Pin lock up on the 8 and 10 :/ I hate clock hardware


Spoiler: Times



avg of 12: 6.98

Time List:
1. 6.71 DR6+ DL3+ UL2+ R3+ D5+ y2 DR5- U2+ R1- L2+ ALL3+ DR UL 
2. 6.61 UR5- DR4+ DL4- U3- R5+ D2+ y2 UR5- R3+ D5- L6+ ALL3+ UR DL UL 
3. (5.18) UL6+ U1+ D2+ ALL5- y2 DR4- DL6+ UL5- U1- D5+ L2+ UR DR DL 
4. 6.53 UR4+ DR5+ DL1+ UL2- D2- ALL3- y2 DL5- U2- R4+ D6+ L6+ UR UL 
5. 6.57 DR2- DL6+ R4+ D2+ L5+ y2 UR3- DL4+ UL6+ U3+ UR 
6. 6.49 UR5- DR3- UL3+ U4- D3- L5+ ALL3+ y2 UR1- UL5+ ALL3- 
7. 8.93 UR5+ DR4- DL2- UL5- U3+ D1+ ALL3- y2 DL4- U6+ R4- UR DR 
8. 7.82 UR5- DR2+ U3+ D4- ALL5- y2 UR3+ DR4- U2- R2- D5+ L1- UR DR UL 
9. 7.05 UR4- DL2- UL1- U2+ R4+ ALL2- y2 DR4- DL1+ D2- 
10. 6.33 UR3- DR1- UL2- D3+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 DL2- UL1- R2- D2- L4- DR DL 
11. (10.01) UR2- DR5+ UL1- U1- L3- y2 UR2+ DR6+ U4- D5- L1- DL UL 
12. 6.72 DR5+ DL5- U5- R3+ D5- L2- y2 UR4- DR1+ UL1+ U2+ ALL5- UR DR UL


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 21, 2017)

round 4 results

round 5 scrambles


U2+ L6+ y2 DR1- DL2- UL1+ U3- R1+ D3- L3+ ALL2- UR DL

DR5+ DL1+ U3+ R2- D4- L2- ALL2- y2 DR1- U6+ D5- L3- UR UL

DR4- UL3+ U2- R2- D5+ L1+ ALL6+ y2 UR1+ DR5- DL2- U2+ R5+ UR DR UL

UR5- DR5+ DL6+ R3- D4- L1+ ALL4- y2 UR3- DL3- U1+ D5+ L1+ DR DL

DR1- UL2+ U3+ R2+ ALL5+ y2 U6+ R2- D2- L3- UR DR DL

DR5- DL3+ U4+ R2- D1- L5- y2 UR3+ DR4- DL4- U1+ ALL4+ DL UL

UR5- DL1- UL3- U1+ R3+ ALL5- y2 DR4+ DL5- R3+ L4- ALL2+

DR3+ DL2+ U6+ R5+ ALL5+ y2 UR1- UL6+ R3- D2- L1- ALL4+ DL UL

UR5+ DL3- U5+ R5+ ALL1- y2 UR4- DR3+ DL1+ D3- L2- UR

UR6+ DR5- U5+ R5+ D2+ ALL1+ y2 DR1- U1+ R4- D3+ L3+ UR

UR3+ DR4+ U4+ R2+ D3+ L5- ALL1+ y2 DR4- DL3+ R1- D2- DR UL

DR2- UL1- U4- R1+ D4+ L1- y2 UR3- DR1+ DL3+ D2- ALL3- DR DL


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 21, 2017)

Sweet I graduated. New goal is 6.9


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 22, 2017)

race to sub-9

12.68, 9.09, 8.96, 8.99, 8.43, 8.84, 7.88, 8.29, 7.22, 9.19, 9.39, DNF = 9.17

LOL timer reset on the last one, tried to do another one and messed up LOL


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 22, 2017)

Round 5
Race to sub 13

11.596, 12.004, 14.190, 13.683, 14.299, 13.399, 13.140, 12.977, (10.690), (14.921), 14.634, 13.139
Ao12: 13.31
I really thought that the 10.69 was going to be sub 10!


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 29, 2017)

round 5 results:

round 6 scrambles:

UR3+ DL1+ UL4- U5- R2+ D3+ y2 UR2+ UL4- D6+ ALL4+ UR DR DL

UR1+ DR6+ UL5+ U2+ D3+ L5- ALL4+ y2 UR1- DR3- U4+ L3- UR UL

DR2- R1+ D2+ ALL2+ y2 UR2+ DR4+ UL1+ U5- R5+ D6+ L1- UR DR UL

UR4+ U5+ D3- L3- ALL2- y2 UR1+ DL4+ UL5- D6+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL

DR5+ DL5- UL4+ R2+ D3- L3- ALL2+ y2 DR2- UL6+ U1- DR

UR1- DR2- DL1+ U6+ R5+ L1+ ALL3- y2 DR3- U5+ R6+ D6+ DL

DR4- DL6+ UL2- U4+ D4+ ALL1- y2 DR5- DL1+ UL2- U2- R3+ L2+ DR DL

UR2+ DR5+ DL3- UL6+ U2- R1- L5- ALL2+ y2 DL6+ R4+ D4+ DR DL UL

DL2- UL4+ D3- L3- y2 DR6+ DL1- UL3+ R5+ D4+ L5+ UR

UR2- R1+ D1+ L1- ALL3+ y2 UR1- DR4- DL6+ UL1+ R3- D5- DL

DR3- DL2- U1+ ALL4+ y2 UR1- DL1+ UL3- R3+ D2- L2+ ALL4- DL UL

UR1- DR2- DL4+ UL2- R2- D5- L3+ ALL1- y2 UR4+ DR1+ D5+ UR DL UL
sorry for posting this late


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 30, 2017)

CBcuber86 said:


> round 5 results:
> View attachment 8679
> round 6 scrambles:
> 
> ...


Lol I forgot to compete last time even though I have done at least 300 solves since last round


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 5, 2017)

round 6 results:

round 7 scrambles:

UR1+ DR3+ UL2+ U5+ D2+ L4- ALL5- y2 UR3- UL3+ R2+ D4+ UR DR

UR3+ DR5+ UL3+ U2- R3+ L6+ y2 DR2- DL5+ U3- ALL6+ UR DL

UR2- DR5+ DL1+ U5+ R1- D1- y2 UR5- DR3+ UL6+ L2- ALL3- UR DR UL
DR5+ DL4- UL5+ U2- D2- y2 UR4+ R1- D4- L2+ ALL3+ UR DL UL

UR5+ DL6+ UL2- U4- R4+ D1- L5+ y2 DL2- UL2- R5- ALL6+ UR UL

UR2+ DR4+ DL2+ UL4+ R4+ D1- L6+ ALL5- y2 DL6+ UL5- U4+ R2- DR DL UL

DR6+ U5- L6+ ALL6+ y2 UR5- DR3- DL2+ UL2+ U3- D5- L1- DR DL UL

DR5- DL2- UL3- U1+ D3- L1+ ALL5- y2 DL1+ UL6+ U1- L2- UR DR DL

DR3+ DL3+ UL2- D4+ L4- ALL3+ y2 UR5+ DR2+ U2- L1- ALL1- DR DL

UR2- DL5+ UL2+ R5- L2+ ALL1+ y2 UR6+ DR3- U4+ D1+ L5+ DL

UR1- DR5+ DL2- R2- L3- y2 UR4+ DR5- U4- R3+ D6+ ALL5+ UR DR DL

DR1+ UL4+ D5- ALL2+ y2 DR5+ DL1- UL5+ U4- R2- L3+ DR UL


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 5, 2017)

Round 6
Sub 13:
12.992, (14.873), (9.166), 14.666, 14.523, 10.067, 13.042, 13.975, 13.092, 11.644, 14.592, 13.851= 13.299
Round 7
Sub 13:
I’ll edit this later


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 13, 2017)

I’m not going to post a new round until I know that there will be competitors, so please reply to this coment if you are going to compete


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Dec 13, 2017)

I will compete! I have just started to care about clock again.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 13, 2017)

Round 7 results:

I'm going to switch back to only the 3/3 graduating system, no more 4/5

Round 8:

UR1- DL5- L5- y2 UR5+ DR4- DL4+ U3- D4- L2- ALL3- DR DL

UR2+ DL3+ R4- D1+ y2 UR2+ U5- R2- D2- L1- ALL1+ UL

UR2- DR4- UL4- R2+ D3- L5- ALL1+ y2 UR1+ DR6+ U2+ R1+ D5- DL UL

UR1+ DR6+ UL2+ U3+ D1+ ALL2- y2 UR5- R4+ L2+ ALL5+ UR

UR6+ DR5+ DL1+ UL5+ R2+ y2 UR4+ UL5+ U2- R1- D2+ ALL5+ DR DL UL

UR2+ DR2- DL1- UL2+ R3- D4+ L2+ ALL3- y2 UL4- U5- R4- D5- UR DL

DR1+ UL6+ U4+ ALL3- y2 UR5+ DR2- DL3+ UL2+ R1- D3- L2- UR DR DL

UR4+ DR4- U5+ R2+ D5- L2+ y2 UR3- DR2- UL1- U3- R5- UL

UR5+ DR3- DL5+ D3- L3- ALL1+ y2 UR4+ U3+ R5+ L2+ ALL6+ UR DR DL

UR1- DR6+ U2+ D5- ALL6+ y2 UR5- DR5+ U1+ L4+ DR UL

UR4+ DR3- DL4- UL1- U4- R5- L1+ ALL2- y2 UR3- DL3+ R3+ D6+ DR UL

UR3+ DR4- DL5- U2+ R5+ D1- L5+ ALL5+ y2 UR3+ DR6+ U3+ UR DR


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 13, 2017)

The last few rounds have been very close


----------



## MCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

Oops. Didn't format this correctly the first time. Gonna imput my ao12 correctly (and not round 3 lol)


----------



## MCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

Round 8
Sub-12:
(12.51), 13.09, 14.72, (DNF), 14.22, 15.92, DNF, (DNF), (DNF), (DNF), (DNF), (DNF) = DNF


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 5, 2018)

Race to sub 20
Ao12-19.894
23.329
19.424 
18.028
21.160
(15.173) 
23.107 
(51.282) lel
20.330 
19.375 
18.581 
20.310 
15.292

Didn't expect to get sub-20. Got lucky with the 15s


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 21, 2018)

I am just wondering if this thread is still active, and if there will be new scrambles posted anytime soon.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 23, 2018)

Round 8 
Race to sub 13
Ao12: 13.91

Time List:
1. 12.49 
2. 14.85 
3. 15.77 
4. 15.48 
5. 14.36 
6. 13.93 
7. 13.16 
8. 13.94 
9. 14.29 
10. 10.46 
11. 13.56 
12. 12.99


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

CBcuber86 gave me permission to take over this thread and post new scrambles. I will plan on posting new scrambles every Friday. Thank you CBcuber86 for starting this thread, and to everyone that has/will be competing Enjoy!

Round 9 Scrambles
1. UR4- DR5+ DL2- UL3+ R1+ D2+ L4+ y2 UR1- DL1- D1+ UR DL UL
2. DL4+ UL2- U6+ L5+ ALL3+ y2 DR5- UL3+ U1+ R5- D5- UR DR DL UL
3. UR3+ DR3+ DL1- U1- R5+ D5- L3- ALL5- y2 DR1+ U4- D6+ UR DR DL
4. UR6+ DL4+ UL1- U5+ R1+ D3+ ALL5+ y2 DR5- DL2- R3- D4+ L1- UL
5. UR2+ DR5- U2- R4+ D1- L2+ y2 UR4+ DR5- UL1- D1+ L2+ DR UL
6. UR5- DR2- DL2+ U2+ R4+ D4+ L3+ ALL4- y2 UL3+ U2- R1- DR
7. UR3+ UL5+ U2- R4- L3+ y2 DR5+ DL3+ UL4- U5+ R4- D6+ ALL6+ UR UL
8. DR4+ DL4+ UL3- U1+ L1- ALL5- y2 UR4- R2+ D4+ L1- UR UL
9. UR1- DR5+ DL1- UL4- U2+ R2+ D1- ALL4+ y2 UR1- UL4- U6+ R2- UR DL
10. UR4+ DR2- DL6+ UL3- R6+ D4+ L5- ALL2+ y2 DR2- UL5- R4- D1+ UR DR DL
11. UR2+ DL4+ U2+ R4- L5+ ALL3- y2 DR2+ DL5- U4+ R5- D1- DR UL
12. UR1+ DR3- U1- D1- ALL5+ y2 UR5- DR4+ UL5- U4+ R5- L2+ UR DL UL


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 25, 2018)

Round 9
Sub 13
Ao12: 13.42

Time List:
1. 14.44 
2. 14.03 
3. 13.44 
4. 14.24 
5. 13.19 
6. 13.03 
7. 12.88 
8. 14.54 
9. 11.21 
10. 13.40 
11. 12.46 
12. 11.33


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 9 Results: Well this week was quite, and I was the only one that competed, so best time of the week was set by (Yep you guessed it) Me (A.K.A) cubeshepherd
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit?usp=sharing

Race to sub 13
cubeshepherd: 13.42 0/3

Round 10 Scrambles:
1. UR1+ DR5- UL3+ D3+ L2+ y2 UR5+ DR1+ UL4- L2+ ALL3+ DR UL
2. UR2- DR2- DL6+ U2- R2- D3- L4- ALL4+ y2 UR1- U5+ D4+ L5- DR DL
3. UR1+ DR4+ DL5- UL3+ R6+ D1- L5+ ALL5+ y2 UR4+ U6+ R2- D2+ UL
4. DR5+ DL2+ R3- D3+ L1- ALL1+ y2 UR2+ DL2+ UL1- U5- D2+ L6+ DL UL
5. UR2- DL4- U4- R3+ D2+ L4+ y2 UR4- DR1+ DL3+ UL2+ U1- UR DR UL
6. DR5- UL1+ U2- D1- L3+ ALL6+ y2 DR5+ UL5- R4- D4- L2+ UR DL
7. UR2- DR6+ UL1+ R4- D2- L5+ ALL2+ y2 UR5+ DR1+ U5+ D2+ L1- UL
8. UR3+ DR1+ DL4- UL5- U4+ D2- ALL1+ y2 DL5+ UL3- U5- L3+ UR DL
9. UR3+ DR4+ UL5+ R5- D5- L2- ALL1- y2 UR4+ DR2- DL4- U3- L6+ UR DL UL
10. R3- D5+ L1+ y2 UR1+ DR4- UL5- U3+ R6+ L2+ ALL1+ UR UL
11. UR3- DR4+ DL4+ UL4- R4+ ALL3- y2 DR5- UL5+ U4- R2- ALL1- DR UL
12. UR1- U4- D2- L2- y2 UR5- DR3+ DL2- UL4- D5+ L5+ ALL3- UR UL


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 7, 2018)

Round 10
Sub 13
avg of 12: 10.98 Well that was a great average for me. Really happy with it.

Time List:
1. 11.18
2. 10.57 
3. 7.54 
4. 12.29 
5. 10.32 
6. 12.17
7. 12.08 
8. 9.36 
9. 12.06 
10. (6.90) PB
11. (12.66)
12. 12.27


----------



## MCuber (Mar 7, 2018)

Round 10
Sub-13
Ao12: DNF
1. DNF
2. 13.099
3. 10.883
4. 10.517
5. 16.481
6. 11.651
7. 11.581
8. 11.300
9. 11.183
10. 20.680
11. DNF
12. DNS


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 8, 2018)

I learned clock Monday so lol 
Round 10
Sub-20
avg of 12: 19.062

Time List:
1. 18.653 UR1+ DR5- UL3+ D3+ L2+ y2 UR5+ DR1+ UL4- L2+ ALL3+ DR UL 
2. 19.035 UR2- DR2- DL6+ U2- R2- D3- L4- ALL4+ y2 UR1- U5+ D4+ L5- DR DL 
3. 19.380 UR1+ DR4+ DL5- UL3+ R6+ D1- L5+ ALL5+ y2 UR4+ U6+ R2- D2+ UL 
4. (DNF(47.399)) DR5+ DL2+ R3- D3+ L1- ALL1+ y2 UR2+ DL2+ UL1- U5- D2+ L6+ DL UL 
5. (16.975) UR2- DL4- U4- R3+ D2+ L4+ y2 UR4- DR1+ DL3+ UL2+ U1- UR DR UL 
6. 17.967 DR5- UL1+ U2- D1- L3+ ALL6+ y2 DR5+ UL5- R4- D4- L2+ UR DL 
7. 19.769 UR2- DR6+ UL1+ R4- D2- L5+ ALL2+ y2 UR5+ DR1+ U5+ D2+ L1- UL 
8. 18.160 UR3+ DR1+ DL4- UL5- U4+ D2- ALL1+ y2 DL5+ UL3- U5- L3+ UR DL 
9. 22.895 UR3+ DR4+ UL5+ R5- D5- L2- ALL1- y2 UR4+ DR2- DL4- U3- L6+ UR DL UL 
10. 17.787 R3- D5+ L1+ y2 UR1+ DR4- UL5- U3+ R6+ L2+ ALL1+ UR UL 
11. 19.374 UR3- DR4+ DL4+ UL4- R4+ ALL3- y2 DR5- UL5+ U4- R2- ALL1- DR UL 
12. 17.596 UR1- U4- D2- L2- y2 UR5- DR3+ DL2- UL4- D5+ L5+ ALL3- UR UL

First time sub 20 ao12 lol 
Almost pure sub 20


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 8, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> I learned clock Monday so lol
> Round 10
> Sub-20
> avg of 12: 19.062
> ...


Those are some pretty great solves for just having learned Clock. With the times that you got, you will soon pass me and catch up to @Underwatercuber.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Those are some pretty great solves for just having learned Clock. With the times that you got, you will soon pass me and catch up to @Underwatercuber.



I got this avg of 5 this morning. 
avg of 5: 15.477
1. (13.836) UR3- DR1- DL3+ UL6+ U4- R1+ D5+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U5+ R2+ D1- L4- ALL3- UL 
2. (20.723) UR1+ DR0+ DL4- UL1+ U2- R2+ D1- L0+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R4+ D5- L6+ ALL6+ DR 
3. 16.568 UR4+ DR6+ DL2- UL4- U5- R5+ D6+ L6+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R0+ D0+ L6+ ALL4- UR DR 
4. 14.154 UR1- DR1- DL5- UL2- U5+ R2- D5- L4- ALL1+ y2 U5+ R1- D1+ L5- ALL5- UR DL 
5. 15.710 UR3- DR2- DL2+ UL3- U5- R4+ D1+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U3- R2- D5- L2+ ALL5+ UR


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

Round 10 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0
Race to sub 20:
@oliviervlcube Ao12 19.06 1/3 Great solves

Race to sub 13:
@MCuber Ao12 DNF 0/3 Tough break @MCuber. Hopefully this week is better for you.
@cubeshepherd Ao12 10.98 1/3

Round 11 scrambles:
1. DR6+ DL4- U3+ R3+ D3+ L4- ALL1+ y2 UR3+ DL5- UL5- U6+ R3+ DL UL
2. UR4- DR4+ UL1- R4+ D3+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 DL3+ U1+ ALL6+ DR UL
3. UR4- DR1- DL3- R5- L3- ALL4+ y2 UR1- UL1- U3+ D3+ UR DR DL UL
4. DR1- UL2- U5- D2- L5+ y2 UR3- DR5- UL2- U2- L3- DR DL UL
5. DR6+ DL3- UL1+ U4+ R3+ D5- L3+ ALL1+ y2 DR2+ UL3+ U5- L5- DR DL
6. DL3+ UL1- U5- R4+ D4+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 DL1+ UL5+ R2+ D3- L5+ UR DL UL
7. UR3+ DR5+ DL1+ UL4- U6+ D5+ ALL2- y2 UR2+ UL2+ L2- UR DR DL
8. UR5- UL2- L2- ALL2- y2 DR1+ DL5- UL1+ R4- ALL6+ DR DL
9. DL2- U2- R4+ D2- L5+ ALL5- y2 UR5- DR2+ DL1- D6+ DL UL
10. DL4- UL3- U4+ R2+ D4- L1- ALL6+ y2 DR6+ DL3- UL4+ U5+ R3+ UR
11. UR2+ DR4- DL5- UL3+ U4- R5+ D6+ L1- ALL5- y2 D4- ALL2+ UR UL
12. DR2- UL6+ R5- L5+ ALL4+ y2 DR3- DL4- U4+ L1+ ALL2+ DR UL


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 10, 2018)

Next time I'll try sub 15 I think


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 10, 2018)

Round 11
sub 15

avg of 12: 15.503 

Time List:
1. 13.945 DR6+ DL4- U3+ R3+ D3+ L4- ALL1+ y2 UR3+ DL5- UL5- U6+ R3+ DL UL 
2. (21.993) UR4- DR4+ UL1- R4+ D3+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 DL3+ U1+ ALL6+ DR UL 
3. 14.984 UR4- DR1- DL3- R5- L3- ALL4+ y2 UR1- UL1- U3+ D3+ UR DR DL UL 
4. 18.567 DR1- UL2- U5- D2- L5+ y2 UR3- DR5- UL2- U2- L3- DR DL UL 
5. 14.949 DR6+ DL3- UL1+ U4+ R3+ D5- L3+ ALL1+ y2 DR2+ UL3+ U5- L5- DR DL 
6. (13.086) DL3+ UL1- U5- R4+ D4+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 DL1+ UL5+ R2+ D3- L5+ UR DL UL 
7. 16.212 UR3+ DR5+ DL1+ UL4- U6+ D5+ ALL2- y2 UR2+ UL2+ L2- UR DR DL 
8. 14.598 UR5- UL2- L2- ALL2- y2 DR1+ DL5- UL1+ R4- ALL6+ DR DL 
9. 17.261 DL2- U2- R4+ D2- L5+ ALL5- y2 UR5- DR2+ DL1- D6+ DL UL 
10. 13.908 DL4- UL3- U4+ R2+ D4- L1- ALL6+ y2 DR6+ DL3- UL4+ U5+ R3+ UR 
11. 15.326 UR2+ DR4- DL5- UL3+ U4- R5+ D6+ L1- ALL5- y2 D4- ALL2+ UR UL 
12. 15.276 DR2- UL6+ R5- L5+ ALL4+ y2 DR3- DL4- U4+ L1+ ALL2+ DR UL

Too many mistakes rip


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 15, 2018)

Round 11
Sub 13
avg of 12: 12.17 2/3

Time List:
1. 11.41 
2. 11.10
3. (13.64) 
4. 13.18 
5. 13.27 
6. 13.48
7. 10.43 
8. 10.91 
9. 13.50 
10. 13.07 
11. 11.38 
12. (10.22)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 11 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0
If there is anyone that was/is going to post there times tonight for round 11, please do so and I will include it. I try to always post new scrambles on Friday, but tomorrow I will be pretty busy and so I figured that I would post the new scrambles tonight.

Race to sub x Clock:

Race to sub 13:
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 12.17 2/3

Race to sub 15:
@oliviervlcube Ao12: 15.50 0/3 So close, but hopefully this coming week is better for you.

Race to sub 20:
@PapaSmurf Ao12 22.82 0/3 I am not certain what you are racing to, but for now I put you as sub 20. Please let me know if you want that switched, and I will switch it. 

Round 12 Scrambles:

1. UR2- DR2+ DL1- UL5- R3+ D4- L1+ ALL2+ y2 UR3- DR6+ U5- L4+ UR
2. UR4- DR5+ DL4- UL5- U3- R3- D2+ L1- ALL5- y2 UL2- D3- L5+ UR DR UL
3. UR1+ DL1+ R5+ D1- L6+ ALL2- y2 DR3+ DL4+ U1+ R3+ UR
4. UL4+ U5+ D5- L1+ ALL3- y2 DR3+ UL6+ U2- R3- D1- L2+ UR DL
5. DR1- UL3- D2+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 UR2+ UL2- U4- R5- D5+ DL
6. UR2- U1- R6+ D3- L5- y2 DR1+ DL1+ U4- D5+ ALL1+
7. UR5+ DL2+ D2- L2- ALL4+ y2 DL5+ UL1- U5+ L3- ALL2-
8. DR3+ DL6+ UL4- U3- R2+ y2 UR2- DL3- R1+ D2+ L5- DR
9. UR6+ DL2- UL3- R2+ D3+ ALL3- y2 DR1+ DL6+ D5- L5- UR DL
10. DR2- DL5- UL5+ R4+ D4+ L1- y2 DR1- UL6+ U5+ R3+ ALL2+ UL
11. UR5+ DR3+ DL5- UL1- U3- R2+ D3- L4+ y2 DR4+ U2- R4- UR DR DL UL
12. UR3- DR3+ U6+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 UR4- DR5- U4+ R4- D3+ L3+ UR UL

Good luck to anyone competing this week. Round 12 will end on (March 23, 2018).


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 11
Not DNF (I'm using the no flip method)
Also, I suck at clock.

Average: 22.82
1. DNF(16.69)
2. 30.06 (failed the method, so just solverd normally)
3. 27.94
4. 21.36 (same as 2)
5. 27.99 (see 2)
6. 23.81(see 2)
7. 36.08(see 2)
8. 26.36
9. 19.89
10. (16.59)
11. 27.62(see 2)
12. 17.24

If I count solve 11 as DNF, I got an ao 5 (21.16), which is very rare with this method. At least for me at the moment. Also, this is late because I forgot to press post last night.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> I forgot to press post last night.


No worries about the timing of submitting the times. As stated above I did everything last night because today I am pretty busy. Thank you though for letting me know.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 16, 2018)

Lol I haven´t practiced anymore since last week

Round 12
Sub 15 [1/3] 
avg of 12: 13.739 

Time List:
1. 12.660 UR2- DR2+ DL1- UL5- R3+ D4- L1+ ALL2+ y2 UR3- DR6+ U5- L4+ UR
2. 13.051 UR4- DR5+ DL4- UL5- U3- R3- D2+ L1- ALL5- y2 UL2- D3- L5+ UR DR UL
3. 12.174 UR1+ DL1+ R5+ D1- L6+ ALL2- y2 DR3+ DL4+ U1+ R3+ UR
4. 14.279 UL4+ U5+ D5- L1+ ALL3- y2 DR3+ UL6+ U2- R3- D1- L2+ UR DL
5. 14.860 DR1- UL3- D2+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 UR2+ UL2- U4- R5- D5+ DL
6. 14.040 UR2- U1- R6+ D3- L5- y2 DR1+ DL1+ U4- D5+ ALL1+
7. (15.557) UR5+ DL2+ D2- L2- ALL4+ y2 DL5+ UL1- U5+ L3- ALL2-
8. 14.576 DR3+ DL6+ UL4- U3- R2+ y2 UR2- DL3- R1+ D2+ L5- DR
9. (11.553) UR6+ DL2- UL3- R2+ D3+ ALL3- y2 DR1+ DL6+ D5- L5- UR DL
10. 14.326 DR2- DL5- UL5+ R4+ D4+ L1- y2 DR1- UL6+ U5+ R3+ ALL2+ UL
11. 14.116 UR5+ DR3+ DL5- UL1- U3- R2+ D3- L4+ y2 DR4+ U2- R4- UR DR DL UL
12. 13.311 UR3- DR3+ U6+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 UR4- DR5- U4+ R4- D3+ L3+ UR UL

Got a PB ao5 13.140 yes.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 21, 2018)

Round 12
Sub 13
avg of 12: 11.92 3/3 Time to lower me goal. I will most likely be going for sub 11 or maybe sub 10 next week.

Time List:
1. 11.14 
2. 13.37 
3. 11.70 
4. (9.69) 
5. 11.48 
6. 11.27 
7. (13.39) 
8. 12.12 
9. 12.93 
10. 12.49 
11. 11.92 
12. 10.78


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 23, 2018)

Round 12
Sub 20/No DNF
Average: 22.69
1. 29.26
2. 21.71
3. 30.70
4. 22.35
5. 21.71
6. 24.92
7. 13.40
8. 21.72
9. 20.22
10. (33.33)
11. 21.62
12. (12.07)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 23, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> Round 12
> Sub 20/No DNF
> Average: 22.69
> 1. 29.26
> ...





Sorry for off topic post, but how much of ZBLL do you know?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 23, 2018)

I know all of T, 4.5/6 U, pi 2gll. I really need to get on with learning them, but I have exams. I will learn them in the summer.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 12 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 20
@PapaSmurf Ao12 22.69 Although you did not get the sub 20, you still got some great times and no DNF, which is a accomplishment in its own way, so great job on that. Hopefully this week you will get the sub 20 average.

Race to sub 15
@oliviervlcube Ao12: 13.73 Great job. You are progressing really fast, and I am glad to see that, so keep it up. And congrats on your Ao5 PB!

Race to sub 13
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 11.92 3/3 Time to go for either sub 11 or 10.

Round 13 Scrambles:
1. UR6+ DL2- U5+ D5- L3+ y2 UR1+ DR5- R2+ L4- ALL3+ DR DL UL
2. UR4- DR4- UL1+ U4+ R6+ D1+ y2 UR2+ DR3+ U3+ L3- ALL5+ UR DR
3. UR3- DL1+ UL6+ U6+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 DR2+ DL3+ R3- D5- L6+ DR DL UL
4. UR4- DL4+ UL5- U2+ R2- D4+ L3- ALL1- y2 DL2+ UL4+ R2+ D3+ UR DR UL
5. UR6+ DL4- UL3+ D3+ ALL6+ y2 DR1+ DL5+ U1+ R1- L1- ALL3+ UR
6. UR4+ DR5- DL5+ UL1- R2- L5+ ALL1+ y2 D6+ L3- ALL4+ UR DL
7. UR2- DR4- R4- D3+ y2 UR3- DR1+ U1- R4+ D2+ L3- ALL6+
8. UR1+ UL4+ R4+ L5- ALL6+ y2 DR4+ UL4- U6+ DR
9. UR2+ R3+ D6+ L5- y2 UR3- DR5- DL1- UL4+ U4+ R3- D2- ALL3- UR DR DL UL
10. DR3+ DL4- UL3- U2- D1- L1- ALL2- y2 DR4+ DL1- UL2- U1+ R5-
11. UR3- DR6+ R3- D2- L6+ ALL3- y2 DL2- U5- R2+ D1- DR UL
12. UR2+ DL5+ UL1+ U4+ R2- D1- L1- ALL6+ y2 DL5+ UL3- U1+ DR

Good luck to any and all that will be competing this week. Round 13 will end in (March 30).


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 13
sub 15

avg of 12: 11.785

Time List:
1. 12.198 UR6+ DL2- U5+ D5- L3+ y2 UR1+ DR5- R2+ L4- ALL3+ DR DL UL 
2. 10.618 UR4- DR4- UL1+ U4+ R6+ D1+ y2 UR2+ DR3+ U3+ L3- ALL5+ UR DR 
3. 12.633 UR3- DL1+ UL6+ U6+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 DR2+ DL3+ R3- D5- L6+ DR DL UL 
4. 13.440 UR4- DL4+ UL5- U2+ R2- D4+ L3- ALL1- y2 DL2+ UL4+ R2+ D3+ UR DR UL 
5. 11.706 UR6+ DL4- UL3+ D3+ ALL6+ y2 DR1+ DL5+ U1+ R1- L1- ALL3+ UR 
6. (9.457) UR4+ DR5- DL5+ UL1- R2- L5+ ALL1+ y2 D6+ L3- ALL4+ UR DL 
7. 12.882 UR2- DR4- R4- D3+ y2 UR3- DR1+ U1- R4+ D2+ L3- ALL6+ 
8. 10.922 UR1+ UL4+ R4+ L5- ALL6+ y2 DR4+ UL4- U6+ DR 
9. (14.475) UR2+ R3+ D6+ L5- y2 UR3- DR5- DL1- UL4+ U4+ R3- D2- ALL3- UR DR DL UL 
10. 10.146 DR3+ DL4- UL3- U2- D1- L1- ALL2- y2 DR4+ DL1- UL2- U1+ R5- 
11. 12.659 UR3- DR6+ R3- D2- L6+ ALL3- y2 DL2- U5- R2+ D1- DR UL 
12. 10.644 UR2+ DL5+ UL1+ U4+ R2- D1- L1- ALL6+ y2 DL5+ UL3- U1+ DR

lol got some really bad solves  pb ao5 is 10.63, so really good progress since last week


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 13
Sub 10
avg of 12: 10.63 0/3

Time List:
1. 8.87 
2. 9.96 
3. 11.51 
4. 12.19 
5. 10.28 
6. 11.32 
7. 10.86 
8. (13.13) 
9. 9.32 
10. 10.62
11. 11.32
12. (8.15)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 13 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 15
@oliviervlcube Ao12: 11.78 2/3 SLOW DOWN! You are improving really fast and are about to pass me. Seriously though, you are doing really great and I am happy to see how fast you are improving. Keep it up.

Race to sub 10
@cubeshepherd Ao12:10.63 0/3

Round 14 Scrambles:
1. UR5- DR6+ DL1- UL0+ U5+ R1+ D4- L3+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R5+ D2- L5- ALL5- DR UL
2. UR2- DR2- DL3- UL4- U4+ R3- D4- L4- ALL5- y2 U5- R6+ D1+ L4+ ALL1+ UR DL
3. UR5+ DR2+ DL0+ UL2- U3- R4- D1+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U0+ R3- D0+ L4- ALL5+ UR DL UL
4. UR1+ DR4- DL1+ UL6+ U2- R3- D2- L5- ALL1- y2 U5+ R5- D1- L6+ ALL1- UR
5. UR2+ DR3- DL1- UL4- U3- R5+ D6+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R0+ D2+ L4- ALL3+ DR DL UL
6. UR2+ DR5+ DL3- UL3- U5+ R1- D3- L3+ ALL2- y2 U6+ R2- D3+ L1- ALL4- UR DR UL
7. UR5+ DR0+ DL2- UL1+ U4+ R5+ D5- L6+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R5+ D3+ L5+ ALL3- UL
8. UR1+ DR2- DL6+ UL4+ U3+ R3+ D6+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R2+ D2+ L4+ ALL1+ DL UL
9. UR5+ DR3- DL3+ UL2- U1- R5- D4+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U5- R5- D6+ L4- ALL5- UL
10. UR2- DR4+ DL3+ UL3+ U0+ R1- D2+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U3- R1- D4- L2+ ALL4- UR DR
11. UR3- DR5+ DL6+ UL2+ U5+ R3- D5+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U5- R2+ D0+ L1- ALL3- DR
12. UR3+ DR3- DL2- UL6+ U3- R4+ D1- L4+ ALL0+ y2 U4- R1- D4- L1+ ALL0+ DL UL

Round 14 will end on (April 6). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 31, 2018)

Round 14:
sub -15 (lol easy)

not completely happy . One of my gears is locking and it cost me 2 sub 10's I think *sad reacts only)
avg of 12: 11.325
Time List:
1. 11.374 UR5- DR6+ DL1- UL0+ U5+ R1+ D4- L3+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R5+ D2- L5- ALL5- DR UL 
2. 11.927 UR2- DR2- DL3- UL4- U4+ R3- D4- L4- ALL5- y2 U5- R6+ D1+ L4+ ALL1+ UR DL 
3. 11.040 UR5+ DR2+ DL0+ UL2- U3- R4- D1+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U0+ R3- D0+ L4- ALL5+ UR DL UL 
4. (15.751) UR1+ DR4- DL1+ UL6+ U2- R3- D2- L5- ALL1- y2 U5+ R5- D1- L6+ ALL1- UR 
5. (9.287) UR2+ DR3- DL1- UL4- U3- R5+ D6+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R0+ D2+ L4- ALL3+ DR DL UL 
6. 11.844 UR2+ DR5+ DL3- UL3- U5+ R1- D3- L3+ ALL2- y2 U6+ R2- D3+ L1- ALL4- UR DR UL 
7. 10.863 UR5+ DR0+ DL2- UL1+ U4+ R5+ D5- L6+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R5+ D3+ L5+ ALL3- UL 
8. 10.181 UR1+ DR2- DL6+ UL4+ U3+ R3+ D6+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R2+ D2+ L4+ ALL1+ DL UL 
9. 10.733 UR5+ DR3- DL3+ UL2- U1- R5- D4+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U5- R5- D6+ L4- ALL5- UL 
10. 12.926 UR2- DR4+ DL3+ UL3+ U0+ R1- D2+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U3- R1- D4- L2+ ALL4- UR DR 
11. 10.438 UR3- DR5+ DL6+ UL2+ U5+ R3- D5+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U5- R2+ D0+ L1- ALL3- DR 
12. 11.920 UR3+ DR3- DL2- UL6+ U3- R4+ D1- L4+ ALL0+ y2 U4- R1- D4- L1+ ALL0+ DL UL


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 1, 2018)

Round 14 (I'm busy so I'm gonna miss a couple of weeks)
Sub 20/No DNF
Average: 23.14
1. 15.57
2. 14.25
3. (37.65)
4. 22.28
5. (13.47)
6. 19.82
7. 22.78
8. 28.32
9. 27.07
10. 29.59
11. 17.76
12. 33.97

I'm improving, although I need to get more consistent.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 2, 2018)

Round 14
Sub 10
avg of 12: 9.85 1/3

Time List:
1. 9.92 
2. 11.89 
3. 11.03 
4. (7.51) 
5. 10.52 
6. 8.15 
7. 8.15 
8. (12.06) 
9. 10.07 
10. 10.50
11. 9.11 
12. 9.19


----------



## MCuber (Apr 3, 2018)

Round 12
Sub-13
Ao12: 11.141
1. (DNF)
2. 12.28
3. 16.17
4. 11.94
5. 11.88
6. 9.65
7. (7.90)
8. 9.82
9. 11.07
10. 10.48
11. 8.91
12. 9.16

Thank God!!!! No DNF avg. I picked up at the end, the beginning was crap.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 14 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 20
@PapaSmurf Ao12: 23.14 0/3 Although your goal was not reached this week, at least you are improving which is good in and of its self.

Race to sub 13
@MCuber Ao12: 11.14 1/3 Great job and I am glad that you are back to competing, at least for this week.

Race to sub 15
@oliviervlcube Ao12: 11.32 3/3 Congratulations on graduating from sub 15 (Not that is was very hard for you )

Race to sub 10
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 9.85 1/3

Round 15 Scrambles:
1. DR4- R2+ L4+ y2 UR6+ DR1- DL6+ UL3- U4- D2+ L1+ DL
2. UR5+ DR3- DL2- R4- D1- y2 UR5- DR1- UL4+ U4+ R1+ ALL3- UR UL
3. UR2+ DR5- UL5+ U6+ R3- D3- L2- ALL5- y2 UR2+ DR1- UL4- U3- DR DL UL
4. UR6+ DR1+ DL3- UL1- U2+ D1+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 UR4- DL2- U3+ L6+ UR UL
5. UR3+ DR2+ DL4- UL1- U2+ y2 DR6+ DL5+ R1+ D3+ L3+ DR UL
6. DR2- UL3- R3+ ALL2+ y2 DR3- DL6+ UL4+ U4- R4+ D3+ ALL5- DR DL
7. UR2- DR5+ DL2+ ALL2- y2 UR6+ DR1- U4- R2+ ALL2+ UR DR DL
8. DR4- DL4- UL3- U3+ R2- D4+ ALL5+ y2 UL5- U5+ R6+ L4- DR
9. UR5+ DR4- UL4+ U6+ ALL6+ y2 UR4+ DR2+ DL3+ U5+ L5+ UL
10. UR3+ DR2+ UL1- R4- D1- ALL5- y2 DR1- UL6+ R1- D3+ L5- UR DR DL UL
11. UR4- DL4+ UL3- U2+ R3+ D5+ L2- y2 UR1- UL2+ R5+ D4+ DR DL
12. UR6+ UL1- U2- R4- L4- y2 DR4+ UL2- U6+ R2+ D1+ UR DR DL


Round 15 will end on (April 13). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 8, 2018)

Round 15
Sub 10
avg of 12: 9.91 2/3

Time List:
1. 9.90
2. 11.09 
3. (13.14) 
4. 7.56 
5. 10.93 
6. 8.70 
7. 8.92 
8. 9.63 
9. (7.17) 
10. 11.44
11. 10.52 
12. 10.42


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 9, 2018)

haven't practiced last week(s)
Round 15
sub 11

avg of 12: 11.124

Time List:
1. 9.837 DR4- R2+ L4+ y2 UR6+ DR1- DL6+ UL3- U4- D2+ L1+ DL 
2. 11.514 UR5+ DR3- DL2- R4- D1- y2 UR5- DR1- UL4+ U4+ R1+ ALL3- UR UL 
3. 13.039 UR2+ DR5- UL5+ U6+ R3- D3- L2- ALL5- y2 UR2+ DR1- UL4- U3- DR DL UL 
4. (13.094) UR6+ DR1+ DL3- UL1- U2+ D1+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 UR4- DL2- U3+ L6+ UR UL 
5. 10.578 UR3+ DR2+ DL4- UL1- U2+ y2 DR6+ DL5+ R1+ D3+ L3+ DR UL 
6. (9.208) DR2- UL3- R3+ ALL2+ y2 DR3- DL6+ UL4+ U4- R4+ D3+ ALL5- DR DL 
7. 10.707 UR2- DR5+ DL2+ ALL2- y2 UR6+ DR1- U4- R2+ ALL2+ UR DR DL 
8. 11.771 DR4- DL4- UL3- U3+ R2- D4+ ALL5+ y2 UL5- U5+ R6+ L4- DR 
9. 11.703 UR3+ DR2+ UL1- R4- D1- ALL5- y2 DR1- UL6+ R1- D3+ L5- UR DR DL UL 
10. 10.728 UR4- DL4+ UL3- U2+ R3+ D5+ L2- y2 UR1- UL2+ R5+ D4+ DR DL 
11. 11.003 UR6+ UL1- U2- R4- L4- y2 DR4+ UL2- U6+ R2+ D1+ UR DR DL 
12. 10.362 UR5+ DR4- UL4+ U6+ ALL6+ y2 UR4+ DR2+ DL3+ U5+ L5+ UL


----------



## MCuber (Apr 10, 2018)

Round 15
Sub-13
Ao12 = 10.462 

1. 12.996
2. 10.506
3. 10.034
4. 10.453
5. 11.718
6. 8.879
7. 10.742
8. (8.828)
9. 12.920
10. (DNF)
11. 10.967
12. 9.573

Not bad, but could've been better


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

First off I am really sorry for the delay in posting new scrambles. This weekend since Friday has been a bit long and I completely forgot to get new scrambles.

Round 15 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 13
@MCuber Ao12 10.46 2/3 Great Job, and keep it up for this week so that you can graduate.

Race to sub 11
@oliviervlcube Ao12: 11.12 0/3 What happened! I did not think it was possible for you to not get under your goal for a week. With as fast as you have been progressing and not missing a week in your goals, this must have been really hard for you to handle, but you did it in a professional way. 

Race to sub 10
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 9.91 2/3

Round 16 Scrambles:
1. UR2- DL2- UL5+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 DR3+ DL4+ UL1+ U4- R2+ D1- DR DL UL
2. UR3- U5- R1- D2- L1- ALL2- y2 DR3- DL5- UL5- R2- D4- DR DL
3. UR5- DL1+ D1+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 UR5+ DR2- UL2- U4+ R4+ DR DL
4. UR5+ DL3- UL3+ U1- D4+ L4- ALL4+ y2 DL3- R3+ D2+ L4- DR
5. UR3+ DR2- U4- R5+ D6+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 UR4- UL3- U4+ L1- DR UL
6. DR5- DL6+ UL4+ D1+ L4- y2 UR6+ DL3- U6+ L2+ ALL1- DR DL UL
7. UR1- DR3+ U4- R2- L1+ ALL2- y2 UR3- DL2- R6+ D4- L4- UR DL UL
8. DR1+ DL3+ UL4- U1- R1+ D4- y2 UL1+ R6+ L3- ALL1- UR DR DL
9. UR4+ DR1- UL2+ U2+ D4+ L4+ ALL3- y2 DR3+ DL4+ U6+ L6+
10. UR2- DL5- UL3- U4- R3+ L2+ ALL3+ y2 UR1+ DR6+ DL3- R5+ D3+ UL
11. UR2+ DL3- R3- D1+ y2 UR4- DR3+ DL4+ UL1+ U3- R3+ DR UL
12. UR4- DL1+ U4- R3- D1+ L2- ALL1+ y2 UR2- DL2- UL1- D5+ L5- UR DR DL UL

Round 16 will end on (April 20). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

Round 16
Sub 10
avg of 12: 9.28 3/3 Time to move on to sub 9 for next week. Also, this average was just under SR

Time List:
1. (10.84)
2. 9.64 
3. 10.51
4. 8.16 
5. 10.68
6. (6.70)
7. 8.02 
8. 8.60
9. 9.16 
10. 9.43 
11. 9.39 
12. 9.16


----------



## MCuber (Apr 16, 2018)

Round 16
Sub-13
Ao12: 10.109 (3/3)

1. 10.371
2. 9.592
3. (7.762)
4. 10.787
5. 10.157
6. 12.062
7. 9.897
8. 8.323
9. 11.909
10. (DNF (10.086))
11. 10.022
12. 9.950

Ugh, close to sub-10. my next goal will be sub-10


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 19, 2018)

Round 16
Race to sub 15 (I've practiced a lot)
Average: 14.823
1. (22.666)
2. 17.624
3. (10.752)
4. 13.418
5. 13.664
6. 13.448
7. 19.742
8. 14.205
9. 20.038
10. 12.568
11. 12.191
12. 11.335

Pretty happy with that. I'm using the no flip method and I get a success every 80%ish of solves.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 20, 2018)

I'll compete today, but I still didn't practice last week lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 20, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> I'll compete today, but I still didn't practice last week lol


That is just fine by me and when ever you get around to it is great. Good luck getting sub 10


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm sorry. I'll be tomorrow. Excuse me, you can also add me later by the results


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> I'm sorry. I'll be tomorrow. Excuse me, you can also add me later by the results


No worries at all and no stress in getting the times submitted. I would hate to rush you and have you miss your sub 10 average.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 21, 2018)

I don't think I'll get a sub 10 average, because I've never got a ao12 sub 10  Also I didn't practice so lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 16 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 15
@PapaSmurf Ao12 14.82 1/3 Great Job on your improvement. Keep it up.

Race to sub 13
@MCuber Ao12: 10.10 3/3 Congratulations on graduating sub 13. Also, Nice single!

Race to sub 11:
@OliverHCubes Ao12: 11.34 Still 0/3. I hope that this week is better for you, (that is if you practice)

Race to sub 10
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 9.28 3/3 Time to move on to sub 9

Round 17 Scrambles:
1. UR6+ DR3+ UL3+ R2- D2+ y2 UR5- DR6+ UL1- U1+ R5- ALL3+ DR DL UL
2. UR4+ DR6+ DL5+ UL2- U6+ D2+ L2+ ALL5- y2 DR2+ U4+ R3+ UR UL
3. DR5+ UL2- U2- R1- L5- y2 DR1+ DL5- UL3- D3- L3+ UR DR DL
4. UR5+ DR1- DL6+ D5+ y2 DR1- UL3- U2+ D4- L1+ DL UL
5. DR3- DL5- UL5+ R2- D4- L1+ ALL2+ y2 DR1- UL6+ U5- R2-
6. UR6+ DL5+ UL3+ R2- ALL4+ y2 DR6+ DL3+ U2+ R1- DL UL
7. UR2- DR4+ U1- R1- y2 UR6+ UL5- U3- R1- D5+ UR UL
8. DR4- DL3+ UL3+ L6+ ALL1- y2 DR5+ UL1+ U4- R3+ D1-
9. UR2+ DR1- UL6+ U2- R3+ D1- ALL5- y2 UR5- DL1- U3+ UR DR DL
10. UR2- DR4- DL3+ UL2- R2- D4+ ALL2- y2 DR4- UL5+ U1+ R6+ DR UL
11. DR4- DL5+ UL2- U1- R5+ D5+ ALL3- y2 UR4- DL5+ UL3- U3+
12. DR3- UL2+ U2- R6+ D1- L3- y2 DR3- DL4+ UL6+ U5- ALL5- UR DR

Round 17 will end on (April 27). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 21, 2018)

R16 
I don't see improvements, but maybe I should practice lol
sub 11

avg of 12: 11.343

Time List:
1. 11.821 UR3- U5- R1- D2- L1- ALL2- y2 DR3- DL5- UL5- R2- D4- DR DL 
2. 10.920 DL6+ UL4+ R5+ D1+ L2- ALL1+ y2 DR2- DL6+ UL4- U5- D3- L3- UL 
3. 12.149 DR3- DL4+ U1+ D6+ ALL4- y2 UR3- UL1- U1+ R3+ L4- UR DR DL UL 
4. 11.653 UR3- DR3+ U2+ R2+ D5+ L6+ ALL1- y2 DR4+ U4- D1+ L2- UR UL 
5. (12.731) DR4+ U5+ D2+ L3+ ALL2- y2 UR2+ DR3+ UL3- U3+ R6+ L1+ UR DR DL UL 
6. 10.242 UR1+ DR5- DL4+ U3- L1+ ALL4- y2 UR6+ DR3+ UL1- D4- L3+ UR DL UL 
7. (9.449) DR3+ DL3- UL4- U2- R3+ L5- ALL5- y2 UR1+ DL5+ D3- L4- UR DR DL 
8. 12.108 DR3+ UL4+ R5- L2+ ALL6+ y2 UR2- DR5+ DL5+ UL1- U6+ R1+ D4- UR DR DL UL 
9. 11.003 UR1+ DR3- R4- ALL6+ y2 DR1+ UL2- U5- R1+ D3- DR UL 
10. 12.187 UR3- DR3- DL6+ UL6+ R6+ L3+ ALL1+ y2 UL4+ U4+ R3- D5- UR 
11. 9.832 UL6+ R3+ D3- L4+ ALL2+ y2 UR4+ DR2- DL1+ UL2- R5- D3- UR DL UL 
12. 11.510 DR5- DL6+ UL4+ D1+ L4- y2 UR6+ DL3- U6+ L2+ ALL1- DR DL UL


----------



## MCuber (Apr 26, 2018)

Round 17
Sub-10
Ao12: 10.853

1. 10.671
2. (DNF)
3. 11.559
4. 9.708
5. (9.381)
6. 10.999
7. 10.421
8. 10.438
9. 12.977
10. 11.897
11. 10.042
12. 9.820

Godawful average


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

Round 17
Sub 9
avg of 12: 8.52 1/3

Time List:
1. 9.09
2. 8.51 
3. 7.58 
4. (10.25)
5. 8.61 
6. 8.08 
7. (5.24) 
8. 8.48 
9. 9.33 
10. 8.31 
11. 9.79 
12. 7.43


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 27, 2018)

I won't compete this week


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> I won't compete this week


So sad, but thank you for letting me know. Will you be competing next week most likely?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 17 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 10
@MCuber Ao12: 10.85 0/3 So close. Hopefully it works out for you this week, and keep up the progress.

Race to sub 9
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 8.52 1/3

Round 18 Scrambles:
1. DR4- UL3+ R5- D1+ ALL3- y2 DR3+ DL4+ UL5- U1+ R4+ D5+ UR DR DL UL
2. DR2- DL5+ U6+ D4+ L5- y2 UR3+ DR3- DL5+ U4- L4+ ALL6+ DL UL
3. UR5- DR3- DL2+ U2+ R3+ D1- ALL1- y2 UR4+ UL3+ R5- UL
4. UR6+ UL4- U3- D3+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 DR5- UL5- D1- L1+ UR
5. UR1+ UL5- R3- L5+ ALL5- y2 DR3+ DL1+ U6+ R4+ D2- L2- UR DR
6. DR4- DL6+ UL2- U1- R5- D3+ ALL1- y2 UL4- U1+ R2- D3- L5+ DR DL UL
7. UR3+ DL1+ UL1- U4- R4- D5- L1+ ALL5+ y2 UR5- DL5+ UL2- U4+ UL
8. UR3+ DR3+ DL1- UL3+ R1+ D1- ALL2+ y2 UL6+ U2- R2+ D5- L2+ DL UL
9. UR3- DR2- U6+ R5+ D1+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 UR5- DR6+ UL3+ D5+ L1- UR DR DL UL
10. UL3- U4- D6+ ALL2+ y2 UR3+ DR1+ DL3+ R4- D5- L2+ UR DL UL
11. DL3+ UL2+ U2- L4- ALL4- y2 DL4- UL1- U4- R3+ D2- DR UL
12. UR4- DR2- DL5- U3- R3+ D1- L2- ALL3- y2 DR3+ U1- L1- UR DR


Round 18 will end on (May 4th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 28, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> So sad, but thank you for letting me know. Will you be competing next week most likely?


If I am able to practise this week, then I will compete


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 2, 2018)

Round 18
Sub 9
Avg of 12: 8.96 2/3 Way to close for comfort, but it is still sub 9.

Time List:
1. 9.86
2. 9.45 
3. 8.87 
4. (11.19) 
5. 7.92
6. 9.23 
7. 8.73 
8. (7.77) 
9. 8.82 
10. 8.34 
11. 9.24
12. 9.12


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 4, 2018)

Round 18
Race to sub 15 (1/3)
Average: 15.46
1. 15.62
2. 15.23
3. 15.93
4. 17.05
5. 15.39
6. 14.46
7. (DNF)
8. (12.32)
9. 21.23
10. 12.82
11. 13.15
12. 13.77

I haven't practised a lot this week. And probably not for the next few weeks, but I'll still do this and hopefully improve.


----------



## MCuber (May 5, 2018)

Dang it forgot to compete


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 5, 2018)

MCuber said:


> Dang it forgot to compete


As a matter of fact you have not missed this last weeks Ao12. I am hoping to get new scrambles up tonight of tomorrow, but until I do please feel free to do the average. 
The scrambles are always still good, until I add new scrambles. Good luck.


----------



## MCuber (May 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> As a matter of fact you have not missed this last weeks Ao12. I am hoping to get new scrambles up tonight of tomorrow, but until I do please feel free to do the average.
> The scrambles are always still good, until I add new scrambles. Good luck.


oops. Sorry, I didn't know which race to sub-x this was!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

Round 18 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 15
@PapaSmurf Ao12: 15.46 0/3 So close. Hopefully it works out better for you this week.

Race to sub 9
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 8.96 2/3

Round 19 Scrambles:
1. DR1- UL3+ U3- D1+ L1- ALL2- y2 UR1- DR3+ UL2+ R4- D4+ L4- DL UL
2. DR3+ DL5+ U2- R2- L4+ y2 UR1+ UL6+ U3+ R4- D6+
3. UR4- DR1+ UL1- U5+ R5- ALL3- y2 UR2- DR5- DL4- D5+ UR UL
4. UL1- L2+ ALL2+ y2 UR4+ DR3+ DL2- UL1+ D2+ L3- UR DR UL
5. UR4- DL2- UL4- U4- R3+ D1+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 UR3- DL6+ UL1- R5+ UR DR DL UL
6. UR2- DL3+ U5- R4- L2- ALL2- y2 UR2- DR4+ DL1- UL1- D6+ L3- DL UL
7. UR4- DR2- D5+ ALL5+ y2 UR6+ DR3+ DL5- UL3- U4- R1+ L2+ DR DL
8. UR4+ DR2+ R5- L5- ALL2- y2 UR4- DR2+ U1- R1- D1+ L4+ UR DR
9. DR3+ DL6+ U5- R5- D1+ L1+ y2 UR4- DR1+ UL4+ U2+ ALL3+ UR
10. DR3- DL3- D2+ ALL1- y2 UR5+ DR2- DL4- UL1- R5- D5- UR DR
11. DR3+ DL5+ UL1- U2+ R3+ D4- L4+ y2 UL4- L3- ALL4- DL UL
12. UR3+ DR4- DL2- U2- D6+ L6+ ALL1- y2 UL5+ U6+ R5+ L3- UR DR



Round 19 will most likely end on (May 11th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## MCuber (May 8, 2018)

Wait, what? I didn't get that 15.46 avg


----------



## MCuber (May 8, 2018)

Round 19
Sub-10
Ao12: DNF

1. 9.125
2. DNF
3. 10.029
4. 9.855
5. 9.435
6. 11.739
7. DNF
8. DNS
9. DNS
10. DNS
11. DNS
12. DNS

Fml


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 8, 2018)

MCuber said:


> Wait, what? I didn't get that 15.46 avg


He he, opps. I added the wrong name to that, sorry, and thank you for letting me know. I guess I should not do the results when I am half asleep.


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 10, 2018)

Haven't practised yet but lol, I'm still ~11.5 and consistent (don't look at my last two solves lol)
r19
sub 11

avg of 12: 11.544
Time List:
1. 10.418 DR1- UL3+ U3- D1+ L1- ALL2- y2 UR1- DR3+ UL2+ R4- D4+ L4- DL UL 
2. 11.906 DR3+ DL5+ U2- R2- L4+ y2 UR1+ UL6+ U3+ R4- D6+ 
3. 11.735 UR4- DR1+ UL1- U5+ R5- ALL3- y2 UR2- DR5- DL4- D5+ UR UL 
4. 10.845 UL1- L2+ ALL2+ y2 UR4+ DR3+ DL2- UL1+ D2+ L3- UR DR UL 
5. (10.092) UR4- DL2- UL4- U4- R3+ D1+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 UR3- DL6+ UL1- R5+ UR DR DL UL 
6. 12.430 UR2- DL3+ U5- R4- L2- ALL2- y2 UR2- DR4+ DL1- UL1- D6+ L3- DL UL 
7. 11.773 UR4- DR2- D5+ ALL5+ y2 UR6+ DR3+ DL5- UL3- U4- R1+ L2+ DR DL 
8. 10.331 UR4+ DR2+ R5- L5- ALL2- y2 UR4- DR2+ U1- R1- D1+ L4+ UR DR 
9. 11.780 DR3+ DL6+ U5- R5- D1+ L1+ y2 UR4- DR1+ UL4+ U2+ ALL3+ UR 
10. 11.187 DR3- DL3- D2+ ALL1- y2 UR5+ DR2- DL4- UL1- R5- D5- UR DR 
11. 13.031 DR3+ DL5+ UL1- U2+ R3+ D4- L4+ y2 UL4- L3- ALL4- DL UL 
12. (16.683) UR3+ DR4- DL2- U2- D6+ L6+ ALL1- y2 UL5+ U6+ R5+ L3- UR DR


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 13, 2018)

Round 19 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0

Race to sub DNF, umm I mean 10:
@MCuber Ao12: DNF 0/3 Really sorry to see that this week was not great for you, but I know that you can get it.

Race to sub 11
@oliviervlcube Ao12: 11.54 0/3 So close, and hopefully this week is better for you.

Round 20 Scrambles:
1. DL2- R6+ D4- L1- ALL3+ y2 UR3+ DR1- UL5+ U1- L4+ UR DR DL UL
2. DL4+ UL2+ U5- R3- D2+ ALL2- y2 UR5+ DL2- UL1- U5+ R5+ L4- UR DR DL
3. UR2- DR5+ DL1+ U1- R3- L4+ y2 UR3+ DR4- R2- ALL5- UR DR
4. UR5+ DR6+ U3- ALL5+ y2 UR3+ UL3- U1+ R1+ D4+ L4-
5. UR3- DR6+ UL4- R5- D1- y2 DR4- U5- R2+ D2+ L2- ALL4+ DR
6. UR5+ DL1- UL1- U4- R3- D5- y2 DL4+ UL4+ U3+ R4- UR DR DL
7. UR5- DR2+ DL4+ D5- L5- ALL2+ y2 UR1- UL4- U2- D1- ALL3- UR DL
8. UR1+ DR4- DL6+ U3- R2+ D2- ALL4+ y2 DL3+ U5+ R1+ L5- UR DR DL
9. DL6+ R3- D1- L3- y2 UR5- U4+ R2- D1+ L4- ALL4- UR DR UL
10. UR2- DR6+ DL2- UL1+ U1- R6+ D5- L3- y2 DR3- U5- L1+ DR DL
11. UR3- DR5+ DL4+ UL1- U2- D3- ALL1- y2 DL2+ UL1- R4- L2- DL UL
12. DR3- UL1+ R2+ D3+ ALL3+ y2 UL4- U1- R3+ D1- ALL2+ UR DL UL


Round 20 will most likely end on (May 18th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## MCuber (May 14, 2018)

Round 20
Sub-10
Ao12: 9.818

1. 10.683
2. 10.884
3. 9.455
4. 11.007
5. 8.888
6. (DNF)
7. 11.231
8. 7.124
9. 10.602
10. 10.713
11. 9.255
12. (6.604)

Holy crap.... I wasn't expecting that 6.6, nor saving that ao12....


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 16, 2018)

got a new clock from a classmate

round 20
sub 11
avg of 12: 10.628

Time List:
1. 9.720 DL2- R6+ D4- L1- ALL3+ y2 UR3+ DR1- UL5+ U1- L4+ UR DR DL UL 
2. 9.454 DL4+ UL2+ U5- R3- D2+ ALL2- y2 UR5+ DL2- UL1- U5+ R5+ L4- UR DR DL 
3. 12.737 UR2- DR5+ DL1+ U1- R3- L4+ y2 UR3+ DR4- R2- ALL5- UR DR 
4. 11.988 UR5+ DR6+ U3- ALL5+ y2 UR3+ UL3- U1+ R1+ D4+ L4- 
5. 10.674 UR3- DR6+ UL4- R5- D1- y2 DR4- U5- R2+ D2+ L2- ALL4+ DR 
6. 9.880 UR5+ DL1- UL1- U4- R3- D5- y2 DL4+ UL4+ U3+ R4- UR DR DL 
7. 10.670 UR5- DR2+ DL4+ D5- L5- ALL2+ y2 UR1- UL4- U2- D1- ALL3- UR DL 
8. 9.411 UR1+ DR4- DL6+ U3- R2+ D2- ALL4+ y2 DL3+ U5+ R1+ L5- UR DR DL 
9. 11.365 DL6+ R3- D1- L3- y2 UR5- U4+ R2- D1+ L4- ALL4- UR DR UL 
10. 10.378 UR2- DR6+ DL2- UL1+ U1- R6+ D5- L3- y2 DR3- U5- L1+ DR DL 
11. (DNF(10.808)) UR3- DR5+ DL4+ UL1- U2- D3- ALL1- y2 DL2+ UL1- R4- L2- DL UL 
12. (7.819) DR3- UL1+ R2+ D3+ ALL3+ y2 UL4- U1- R3+ D1- ALL2+ UR DL UL (yes pb single with 0.7 )


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 17, 2018)

Round 20
Sub 9
avg of 12: 8.74 3/3 Yey!

Time List:
1. 8.21
2. 8.41 
3. 11.41
4. 7.03 
5. 6.85 
6. 9.80 
7. (12.20) 
8. 6.43 
9. 9.33 
10. 8.20 
11. 11.74 
12. (5.16) Pretty good single!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 20, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to first off apologize for not having new scrambles up yet, but there is a legit reason for that namely, I have been really really busy these last 48+ hours and I have not had anytime to post new scrambles or anything for that matter on these forums. I will try to get new scrambles posted tomorrow and if I do not then it will be on Monday.

Also, I have a 2 day competition next weekend (May 26-27) and so I will be posting scrambles for this week and next week since I do not think that I will be able to do that this coming Friday, and also since I will be posting new scrambles late, it will give you plenty of time to compete in both weeks, just please make sure to put the round number in your post.

Thank you all for being patient with me and I do apologize again for the delay in getting new scrambles posted.


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 20, 2018)

I competed yesterday in clock and ended up with a 11.05 ao5 with a 8.95 single which resultated in a 4th place. 5NR single en 400WR single/average


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 20, 2018)

R20
Can I change goal? If so Sub 12
Lingao M
Ao12- 17.1279 0/3
1. (15.353)
2. 17.37
3. 15.497
4. 19.739
5. 22.33
6. 17.228
7. 15.374
8. 15.351
9. (17.442) DNF by ALL 6+
10. 15.696
11. 16.475
12. 16.219


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 21, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> R20
> Can I change goal? If so Sub 12
> Lingao M
> Ao12- 17.1279 0/3
> ...


I do not see or have a problem with you changing your goals, so I will add sub 12 to your list in a little bit when I get the new scrambles. Great job on your times especially since there is only one DNF.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 21, 2018)

Perfect, thanks. I was doing a bit better yesterday, but still happy with the average. Magnetizing my clock made it a lot better! No more falling pins on my Lingao.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 21, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Perfect, thanks. I was doing a bit better yesterday, but still happy with the average. Magnetizing my clock made it a lot better! No more falling pins on my Lingao.


I am planing on magnetizing my Clock in a couple of weeks but before Nationals so I look forward to that. Also, (and you have probably heard this already) but if you bend the pins very slightly the pins will stay in position. That is what I did with my Lingao clock and it really worked for me. Just FYI


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 21, 2018)

Round 20 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0

I have added two weeks of scrambles because this weekend I will not have time to post new scrambles so that is why there are two weeks worth of scrambles. Just please do them in order and put the round number that you do. Lastly, in the scrambles you can ignore the times, I do not want to remove them this week, especially since I have several other threads to do and time is not with me now. Thanks for understanding and for your patience with me in the delay for new scrambles. 

Race to sub 12
@Duncan Bannon Ao12: 17.12 0/3 Close'ish...Okay not close at all but I know that you can get, it so keep up the practice and get your goals these next couple of weeks 

Race to sub 10:
@MCuber Ao12: 9.81 1/3 Much better average then last week, and great job on it.

Race to sub 11
@oliviervlcube Ao12: 10.62 1/3 Nicely done, but more importantly great job on your official results, and I hope that next time you get a podium.

Race to sub 9
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 8.74. 3/3 Clock is so much fun



Spoiler: Round 21 Scrambles



1. (1.00) UR6+ UL4- U5+ R2- D3- L3- ALL2+ y2 DR4- DL2- UL5+ R4- D4+ UR DL
2. 1.00 UR1+ DL3+ UL3+ U1- R1+ D5- L6+ ALL2- y2 DL5+ U3+ R3+ L4+
3. 1.00 DL6+ UL5- U3+ D4- L3+ y2 DR4- DL3- UL2- U2+ R2- DL UL
4. 1.00 UR1- DR5+ DL2- D2- L3- ALL5+ y2 DL6+ U3+ R2- D4- L3- DL UL
5. 1.00 UL2+ U5- R2+ ALL1- y2 UR3- DR5- DL6+ UL1+ U4+ R2+ L1+ DR DL UL
6. 1.00 UL2+ U4- R1- D4- L3- y2 UR4- DR3- DL5+ UL2- L5+ ALL1+ UR UL
7. 1.00 UR2+ DR6+ DL1+ U6+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 UR1- U5- D2+ L3- ALL1+ UR DR UL
8. 1.00 UL3- R3+ L1+ y2 UR3+ DR1+ DL3- UL5+ U1+ D3- L5+ ALL1+ UR DL
9. 1.00 DR1+ DL5+ UL6+ U3+ R1- L6+ ALL5- y2 DR2+ UL3+ U1+ R1- DL
10. 1.00 DL4+ UL6+ U4- R5+ D5+ L1+ ALL4- y2 UR4+ DL2- UL1- D3- DR
11. 1.00 DR6+ DL1- UL2+ U3+ ALL4- y2 DL5+ UL5+ R3+ D2- ALL3+ UR DR
12. (1.00) UR5- DL3+ UL3+ U6+ R2+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 UR3- DL4+ U4+ D1+ L4+ DL





Spoiler: Round 22 Scrambles



1. (1.00) UR1+ DR1+ UL4+ U6+ R5+ L1- ALL2+ y2 DR3- UL5- D3- L2+ UR DL
2. 1.00 DR4+ DL5- UL6+ U5+ R5+ ALL2+ y2 UR4+ UL2- U3+ R5- D2+ DR UL
3. 1.00 DR5- DL5- UL4- R6+ D1- ALL1- y2 DR2- U4- R2- D3+ L1- UR DR DL UL
4. 1.00 UR2- UL4- R1- D3+ y2 DR2+ UL3+ U2- R5- D5- UR UL
5. 1.00 UR2- DR3- DL5+ UL6+ R3+ D2+ L1+ y2 UL4- U4+ R3- ALL6+ UR DL
6. 1.00 DR6+ DL1- U5- R5- D2- L1- y2 UR2+ DR5- UL3- L5+ ALL6+ UR DR DL
7. 1.00 UR3- DR4+ DL1+ D1- ALL1- y2 UR2- DL4- UL5- U6+ R6+ L3- UR DR DL UL
8. 1.00 DL5+ UL2- U3+ R5+ D6+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 UR2+ DL2+ UL3- D1- UR DL
9. 1.00 UR4- UL4+ R3+ D5- L2+ ALL3- y2 UR4- DL4+ U5- D3- L6+ DL
10. 1.00 DL3+ UL5- R4- D6+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 DR1- DL3- UL6+ R2- UR DR UL
11. 1.00 UR1- DR2+ DL4- UL6+ D6+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 DR4+ DL5+ D2+ DR UL
12. (1.00) UL1- U3- R5+ D5- L4- y2 DR4+ DL4- UL5+ U2- R3- D1+ UR DL UL


 

Round 21 and 22 will most likely end on (June 1st). Good luck to all will be competing these next two weeks.


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 21, 2018)

round 21
sub 11

avg of 12: 10.113

Time List:
1. 9.631 (1.00) UR6+ UL4- U5+ R2- D3- L3- ALL2+ y2 DR4- DL2- UL5+ R4- D4+ UR DL 
2. 10.167 1.00 UR1+ DL3+ UL3+ U1- R1+ D5- L6+ ALL2- y2 DL5+ U3+ R3+ L4+ 
3. (13.642) 1.00 DL6+ UL5- U3+ D4- L3+ y2 DR4- DL3- UL2- U2+ R2- DL UL 
4. 9.330 1.00 UR1- DR5+ DL2- D2- L3- ALL5+ y2 DL6+ U3+ R2- D4- L3- DL UL 
5. 10.288 1.00 UL2+ U5- R2+ ALL1- y2 UR3- DR5- DL6+ UL1+ U4+ R2+ L1+ DR DL UL 
6. 10.990 1.00 UL2+ U4- R1- D4- L3- y2 UR4- DR3- DL5+ UL2- L5+ ALL1+ UR UL 
7. 9.981 1.00 UR2+ DR6+ DL1+ U6+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 UR1- U5- D2+ L3- ALL1+ UR DR UL 
8. (8.860) 1.00 UL3- R3+ L1+ y2 UR3+ DR1+ DL3- UL5+ U1+ D3- L5+ ALL1+ UR DL 
9. 9.555 1.00 DR1+ DL5+ UL6+ U3+ R1- L6+ ALL5- y2 DR2+ UL3+ U1+ R1- DL 
10. 11.707 1.00 DL4+ UL6+ U4- R5+ D5+ L1+ ALL4- y2 UR4+ DL2- UL1- D3- DR 
11. 10.544 1.00 DR6+ DL1- UL2+ U3+ ALL4- y2 DL5+ UL5+ R3+ D2- ALL3+ UR DR 
12. 8.938 (1.00) UR5- DL3+ UL3+ U6+ R2+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 UR3- DL4+ U4+ D1+ L4+ DL

not bad


----------



## MCuber (May 22, 2018)

Round 21
Sub-10
Ao12: 10.315

1. 8.951
2. 9.491
3. 10.710
4. 9.165
5. 9.718
6. 11.454
7. DNF
8. 8.993
9. 13.561 RIPRIRIRPIIRPIRPIRPIPRI
10. 9.398
11. 10.126
12. 10.538


----------



## MCuber (May 22, 2018)

Round 22
Sub-10
Ao12: 9.638

1. 9.834
2. 8.925
3. 9.890
4. 9.965
5. 8.561
6. 10.062
7. 10.930
8. 7.935
9. 8.380
10. 9.357
11. 10.480
12. 15.149


----------



## MartinN13 (May 29, 2018)

Round 21
Sub 8.5
Average of 12: 8.77

 7.49
12.88 Failed
7.61
8.70
DNF (1 corner away)
8.51
8.51
8.96
6.52
8.13
8.45
8.44


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 29, 2018)

I will compete in Round 22 , but I don't know when


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 29, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> I will compete in Round 22 , but I don't know when


That is just fine and there is plenty of time left to do so. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 31, 2018)

round 22
sub 11
avg of 12: 10.711

Time List:
1. 9.882 (1.00) UR1+ DR1+ UL4+ U6+ R5+ L1- ALL2+ y2 DR3- UL5- D3- L2+ UR DL 
2. 9.794 1.00 DR4+ DL5- UL6+ U5+ R5+ ALL2+ y2 UR4+ UL2- U3+ R5- D2+ DR UL 
3. 12.954 1.00 DR5- DL5- UL4- R6+ D1- ALL1- y2 DR2- U4- R2- D3+ L1- UR DR DL UL 
4. (9.000) 1.00 UR2- UL4- R1- D3+ y2 DR2+ UL3+ U2- R5- D5- UR UL 
5. (DNF(8.500)[DNF 1 corner]) 1.00 UR2- DR3- DL5+ UL6+ R3+ D2+ L1+ y2 UL4- U4+ R3- ALL6+ UR DL 
6. 14.308 1.00 DR6+ DL1- U5- R5- D2- L1- y2 UR2+ DR5- UL3- L5+ ALL6+ UR DR DL 
7. 9.780 1.00 UR3- DR4+ DL1+ D1- ALL1- y2 UR2- DL4- UL5- U6+ R6+ L3- UR DR DL UL 
8. 9.244 1.00 DL5+ UL2- U3+ R5+ D6+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 UR2+ DL2+ UL3- D1- UR DL 
9. 11.002 1.00 UR4- UL4+ R3+ D5- L2+ ALL3- y2 UR4- DL4+ U5- D3- L6+ DL 
10. 9.936 1.00 DL3+ UL5- R4- D6+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 DR1- DL3- UL6+ R2- UR DR UL 
11. 10.205 1.00 UR1- DR2+ DL4- UL6+ D6+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 DR4+ DL5+ D2+ DR UL 
12. 10.000 (1.00) UL1- U3- R5+ D5- L4- y2 DR4+ DL4- UL5+ U2- R3- D1+ UR DL UL

NOOO without that DNF 10.18 or something like that


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 4, 2018)

Round 21
Road to officially sub 15
avg of 12: 14.42 1/3

Time List:
1. 14.51 
2. 15.62 
3. 14.84 
4. (11.73) 
5. 12.73 
6. (17.89) 
7. 16.52 
8. 13.25 
9. 13.27 
10. 12.96 
11. 14.73
12. 15.73 

Round 22
Road to officially sub 15
avg of 12: 14.94 2/3

Time List:
1. 12.62 
2. 17.36 
3. (18.94) 
4. 14.88 
5. 15.25 
6. (10.03)
7. 17.74 
8. 14.63 
9. 14.92 
10. 15.25
11. 13.14 
12. 13.62


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 4, 2018)

Round 21 and 22 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16MlxyibXYEzJVYTL76M2tnbAoq14RBCkgXDbxn_J_hw/edit#gid=0
I will update the spreadsheet during this week once I have some time to do so.

Race to sub 8.5
@MartinN13 Ao12 for Round 21: 8.77 0/3 So close, but hopefully this week is better for you. Also, (and more importantly) Welcome to this Race thread. It is great you have you here.

Race to sub 10:
@MCuber Ao12 for Round 21: 10.31 0/3 Sorry that this round was not great for you, although you were pretty close.
@MCuber Ao12 for Round 22: 9.63 1/3 Now that more like it. Nice job and well done.

Race to sub 11
@oliviervlcube Ao12 for Round 21: 10.11 2/3 Great job on the average.
@oliviervlcube Ao12 for Round 22: 10.71 3/3 Yea! Congratulations on graduating sub 11. Keep up the improvement.

Race to sub 15 officially:
@cubeshepherd Ao12 for Round 21: 14.42 1/3
@cubeshepherd Ao12 for Round 22: 14.94 2/3 Close but I still got it.

Scrambles for Round 25
1. DR4- UL3- R2+ D5- L1- ALL6+ y2 UR2- DR3- UL6+ U4- D5+ L5+ DR DL UL
2. UL4- U2- D3- L2- y2 DR5- DL4- UL5- R1+ D4+ L4- ALL6+ UR DR DL
3. DL3+ U3- R4+ D6+ L3- ALL2+ y2 UR2+ DR2+ U3+ R5- L3- DL UL
4. UR5- DL4- UL6+ R3+ L1- ALL5+ y2 UR2+ DR6+ UL2+ D2+ ALL4+ DR
5. DL4- UL5+ U6+ D2- y2 UR5+ UL3- R2+ D3+ L1+ DL UL
6. UR2+ DR3+ UL4- U4+ R1+ D4+ ALL5- y2 UR1- DR3+ DL2- L2+ UR UL
7. UR1+ DL4+ UL5+ U1+ D6+ L3- ALL2- y2 DR1+ DL3+ U1- L3+ UR
8. UR1- DR5+ DL3+ UL1- D1+ ALL2- y2 UR5- UL2- R5- D2+ L3+ UR DL
9. UR5+ UL2+ U2+ R6+ L3- ALL4- y2 UR1- DR4+ DL3- R4- D6+ UR
10. DR6+ DL2+ UL3- U4- R3+ D3+ L3+ y2 DL4- R6+ D5- ALL4+ DL
11. UR3- DR2+ UL2+ U3- R2- D1+ L3+ y2 DR5+ DL1- U3+ DL UL
12. UR3- DL5- UL6+ U4+ R1- L2+ y2 DR3+ UL5+ U2+ ALL3+ UR DL UL

Round 25 will most likely end on (June 8th). Good luck to all will be competing these next two weeks, and I will work on getting the new scrambles closer or on the date that I have, but thank you all for your patience.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 8, 2018)

round 25
sub 10 
avg of 12: 10.635

Time List:
1. 10.267 DR4- UL3- R2+ D5- L1- ALL6+ y2 UR2- DR3- UL6+ U4- D5+ L5+ DR DL UL 
2. 12.471 UL4- U2- D3- L2- y2 DR5- DL4- UL5- R1+ D4+ L4- ALL6+ UR DR DL 
3. 8.950 DL3+ U3- R4+ D6+ L3- ALL2+ y2 UR2+ DR2+ U3+ R5- L3- DL UL 
4. 11.637 UR5- DL4- UL6+ R3+ L1- ALL5+ y2 UR2+ DR6+ UL2+ D2+ ALL4+ DR 
5. 9.809 DL4- UL5+ U6+ D2- y2 UR5+ UL3- R2+ D3+ L1+ DL UL 
6. 10.765 UR2+ DR3+ UL4- U4+ R1+ D4+ ALL5- y2 UR1- DR3+ DL2- L2+ UR UL 
7. 11.429 UR1+ DL4+ UL5+ U1+ D6+ L3- ALL2- y2 DR1+ DL3+ U1- L3+ UR 
8. 10.044 UR1- DR5+ DL3+ UL1- D1+ ALL2- y2 UR5- UL2- R5- D2+ L3+ UR DL 
9. (12.970) UR5+ UL2+ U2+ R6+ L3- ALL4- y2 UR1- DR4+ DL3- R4- D6+ UR 
10. 11.066 DR6+ DL2+ UL3- U4- R3+ D3+ L3+ y2 DL4- R6+ D5- ALL4+ DL 
11. 9.915 UR3- DR2+ UL2+ U3- R2- D1+ L3+ y2 DR5+ DL1- U3+ DL UL 
12. (8.193) UR3- DL5- UL6+ U4+ R1- L2+ y2 DR3+ UL5+ U2+ ALL3+ UR DL UL

this was so bad


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 25
Sub 15
avg of 12: 14.36 3/3

Time List:
1. 13.51
2. 16.01 
3. 15.58 
4. 12.75 
5. 11.26 
6. (18.05) 
7. 14.96 
8. 13.82 
9. 12.57 
10. 15.67 
11. (10.95) 
12. 17.49


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 25 Results:

Race to sub 10
@oliviervlcube Ao12 : 10.63 0/3


Race to sub 15 officially:
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 14.36 3/3


Scrambles for Round 26
1. DL5+ UL1+ U2+ R5+ D3+ ALL3+ y2 DR3+ DL5+ U5- R6+ L1+ UL
2. UR3+ DR4+ UL6+ U5+ R5- L2+ y2 DL4+ UL2- R5- ALL3+ UL
3. UR5- DR1+ DL4- UL5- U2- R2+ D3+ ALL2+ y2 DR4+ R4- D6+ UR DL
4. UR5- DR1- U3- D3- L2- ALL4- y2 UR1+ DR1- UL5+ U1- ALL2- UR DR
5. DL3+ R1- D5+ ALL2+ y2 DR2- DL2- UL1+ U4+ D5- ALL6+ UR DR DL UL
6. DR2+ DL2+ UL2+ U5- R4- L1- y2 UR4+ UL1- U3- D1- L5- UR DR UL
7. UR4+ DR6+ DL4- UL3- D2+ y2 DL5+ U3- R2+ L6+ ALL3+ DL
8. UR1+ DR1- DL6+ L3+ ALL5- y2 UR1- U2- D1- L6+ ALL5- UR DR DL
9. UR1- DL1+ U3- R4+ D5+ ALL3- y2 UR4- DR3+ DL2+ UL3- L2- DR UL
10. UR1+ DR5+ DL3- R2- D3+ L4+ y2 UR1+ DL4+ U2- R1+ D5+ DR
11. UR2- DL1- UL4+ U3- R3+ D4- L6+ ALL5+ y2 UR2+ DL5+ R4- D5+ DL UL
12. DR5+ DL2- UL3+ U2- R3+ L3+ y2 DR1+ UL4+ D1- L2+ ALL5- UR UL




Round 26 will most likely end on (June 15th). Good luck to all will be competing these next two weeks. I have not yet unfortunately gotten to updating the spreadsheet but I will try to get to it this week.


----------



## MCuber (Jun 12, 2018)

Round 26
Sub-10
Ao12: DNF

1. 11.110
2. 10.186
3. 7.509 (ARGH!!! omg im not warmed up, this would be like a 5 warmed up)
4. 7.991
5. 9.565
6. DNF (off by one o clock)
7. DNF ( DANG IT THIS WAS A GOOD AO12!!! D: off by one o clock)
8. DNS
9. DNS
10. DNS
11. DNS
12. DNS


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 26 Results:

Race to sub 10
@MCuber Ao12: DNF 0/3 Sorry about the DNF's. Hopefully this week is better


Scrambles for Round 27
1. UR4- DR2+ UL2- R3+ D5- L3- ALL5+ y2 DR3- UL3+ U1- R2- D6+
2. UR1- DR5+ DL2+ U3- R2+ ALL6+ y2 UR1+ DL3- U2- ALL5- UR DR UL
3. UR2+ DR4+ DL1+ D2+ L1+ y2 UR1- DR2+ U4+ R5+ L5+ ALL5+ DR DL
4. UR4- DL4+ UL3- D5- L4- y2 UR3- DL3+ UL6+ R3- D1- UR DR DL
5. DL2- UL1+ U4+ L1+ y2 UR3- DL3+ UL3+ U2- L6+ ALL2- UR DR
6. UR4+ DL3- UL5- U3+ R4- L6+ y2 DR1- DL1- UL2+ D1+ ALL1+ UR DR DL UL
7. UR1- DR1- UL1+ U3+ ALL4+ y2 DR1+ UL4- U6+ R2+ D5+ L3+ UR UL
8. UR6+ DR5+ DL1- UL3+ U4- ALL3+ y2 DL2- UL2- R1- L4+ DL
9. UR2- DR2+ DL4- R1+ D5- L3- y2 UR2- DR4+ DL5- R6+ D1+ UR DR DL
10. UR5+ DR3+ U1- R1- D2+ L5- ALL5+ y2 UR3- DL1+ UL5- R3+ DL
11. UR3+ DR2+ DL1- UL3+ U2+ R1+ L2+ ALL5- y2 DR6+ UL4+ U1- DL
12. DR2+ UL4- R5+ D5+ L3+ ALL3- y2 DR2- UL2+ U4- R5+ D1+ L1- DL UL


Round 27 will most likely end on (June 22nd). Good luck to all will be competing this week.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 18, 2018)

MCuber got some DNF's. I got a 10.6 ao12 lol @cubeshepherd


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> MCuber got some DNF's. I got a 10.6 ao12 lol @cubeshepherd


Really sorry about that, but thank you for letting me know. I rushed through all the race threadS, and I forgot to double check them to make sure that everything was right. Plus I should know better that you will never get that many DNF's Thanks again.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

Round 27 Results:

Race to sub 0.01
@mr. Nobody Ao12: 0.00 Great job on getting your goal! Keep it up and sorry that there was not competition for you.


Scrambles for Round 28
1. UR2+ DR2- UL1+ D4- ALL2+ y2 DR2- DL1- UL5+ U2+ R1- L4- DR UL
2. UR3- DR2+ UL6+ U6+ R4- D2- ALL2+ y2 DR5- U1- R4+ L3- UR
3. DR1- DL3+ R2- D6+ L6+ y2 UR4- DR4+ UL5- U5- L3- ALL4+ UR DR UL
4. UR1+ DR2+ D1+ L2- ALL3+ y2 UR2- DR5+ UL6+ U4- L1+ UR DR DL UL
5. DL1- UL4- U3+ R4+ D5+ ALL5- y2 DR5+ DL3- UL2- U4+ L2+ DL
6. UR4- UL2+ D5- L3- ALL5+ y2 DL1+ UL2- U1- R4- UR DR UL
7. DR5- DL3- UL2- U1+ R1+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 DL1+ UL5+ D2- ALL2- DR UL
8. UR3+ DR1- UL6+ U3- D5- L3+ ALL4- y2 DR3+ U4- R5+ D2+
9. DR3+ UL6+ U5+ R4- L4- ALL2+ y2 DR4+ DL5+ U1- D4+ L2- DR
10. UR6+ DR5+ DL4+ UL3+ U2+ ALL1- y2 UR3- DR2+ DL1+ U5- L4- UR DL UL
11. DR1+ DL3+ U5- R5+ D1- L4- y2 U3+ D4+ L3- ALL4+ UR
12. UR1- D5+ L1- ALL4+ y2 UR3+ DR4- D1+ L4- ALL2- UR DL

Round 29 Results
1. UR1- DR5+ DL3+ UL1- U5+ R3+ D6+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 UR1+ DR3- DL
2. DL5+ UL1- U5+ D2+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 UR2- DL1+ UL4- U4- R1- L2+ DR UL
3. DL3+ U4- D5+ ALL5+ y2 UR1- DR6+ DL1+ UL3- R4+ D2- L2+ DR DL
4. DR6+ U5- R5+ L2+ y2 UR4- DR6+ UL6+ U2- R3- D4+ L3- UR DR
5. UR5- DL6+ R6+ L5+ ALL3- y2 UR4+ DR4+ DL1- U3- R5- D1+ DL
6. UR3+ DR6+ DL5+ R4+ D2+ L6+ y2 DR5- U4- L2- ALL1+ UR UL
7. UR3- DR2+ DL3- U5+ R2+ D2- L1+ ALL1- y2 UR5- DR6+ DL5+ R5- UR DR DL
8. UR2+ DR2+ UL1+ R5- y2 UR1- DL3- U1- R5- L3+ ALL4- DL
9. UR2- DR5+ DL6+ U2+ ALL3- y2 UR1- R3- D3+ L6+ ALL1- DL UL
10. DR1- DL6+ UL3+ U3+ R1- D4+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R5+ L2+ DL
11. UR4+ DR4- DL4- UL1- U2+ R1+ ALL5+ y2 DR5+ U1- R1+ D5+ L5- DR
12. DR4+ DL2+ UL4+ U4+ D4- L4- ALL3- y2 UR3- DR3+ R5+ L6+ DR DL UL


Round 28 and 29 will most likely end on (July 6th). Good luck to all will be competing this week. I am really sorry about forgetting to post the result and new scrambles this last week. I have posted scrambles for this week and next due to the lateness of this weeks scrambles, meaning you should have plenty of time to do both weeks worth of scrambles.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 26, 2018)

I'll compete again. After my 2nd pyraminx podium and a sub 4 average. I want to get a clock podium next competition and I want a sub 8 average (7.24 is NR and 8.54 is #NR2)


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 28, 2018)

Round 28 
Sub 10 

ao12: 10.427
1. (DNF(12.654)) UR2+ DR2- UL1+ D4- ALL2+ y2 DR2- DL1- UL5+ U2+ R1- L4- DR UL 
2. 10.666[rip could have been sub 9] UR3- DR2+ UL6+ U6+ R4- D2- ALL2+ y2 DR5- U1- R4+ L3- UR 
3. 9.126 DR1- DL3+ R2- D6+ L6+ y2 UR4- DR4+ UL5- U5- L3- ALL4+ UR DR UL 
4. 12.479 UR1+ DR2+ D1+ L2- ALL3+ y2 UR2- DR5+ UL6+ U4- L1+ UR DR DL UL 
5. 10.708 DL1- UL4- U3+ R4+ D5+ ALL5- y2 DR5+ DL3- UL2- U4+ L2+ DL 
6. 9.365 UR4- UL2+ D5- L3- ALL5+ y2 DL1+ UL2- U1- R4- UR DR UL 
7. 11.624 DR5- DL3- UL2- U1+ R1+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 DL1+ UL5+ D2- ALL2- DR UL 
8. 9.803 UR3+ DR1- UL6+ U3- D5- L3+ ALL4- y2 DR3+ U4- R5+ D2+ 
9. 9.305 DR3+ UL6+ U5+ R4- L4- ALL2+ y2 DR4+ DL5+ U1- D4+ L2- DR 
10. (8.702) UR6+ DR5+ DL4+ UL3+ U2+ ALL1- y2 UR3- DR2+ DL1+ U5- L4- UR DL UL 
11. 9.106 DR1+ DL3+ U5- R5+ D1- L4- y2 U3+ D4+ L3- ALL4+ UR 
12. 12.090 UR1- D5+ L1- ALL4+ y2 UR3+ DR4- D1+ L4- ALL2- UR DL rip this could have been a 9.x


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 29, 2018)

Round 29
sub 10
avg of 12: 9.974

Time List:
1. 11.335 UR1- DR5+ DL3+ UL1- U5+ R3+ D6+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 UR1+ DR3- DL 
2. 9.133 DL5+ UL1- U5+ D2+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 UR2- DL1+ UL4- U4- R1- L2+ DR UL 
3. 10.649 DL3+ U4- D5+ ALL5+ y2 UR1- DR6+ DL1+ UL3- R4+ D2- L2+ DR DL 
4. 10.266 DR6+ U5- R5+ L2+ y2 UR4- DR6+ UL6+ U2- R3- D4+ L3- UR DR 
5. 9.813 UR5- DL6+ R6+ L5+ ALL3- y2 UR4+ DR4+ DL1- U3- R5- D1+ DL 
6. 9.618 UR3+ DR6+ DL5+ R4+ D2+ L6+ y2 DR5- U4- L2- ALL1+ UR UL 
7. 9.911 UR3- DR2+ DL3- U5+ R2+ D2- L1+ ALL1- y2 UR5- DR6+ DL5+ R5- UR DR DL 
8. 10.625 UR2+ DR2+ UL1+ R5- y2 UR1- DL3- U1- R5- L3+ ALL4- DL 
9. 8.867 UR2- DR5+ DL6+ U2+ ALL3- y2 UR1- R3- D3+ L6+ ALL1- DL UL 
10. (8.230) DR1- DL6+ UL3+ U3+ R1- D4+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R5+ L2+ DL 
11. 9.520 UR4+ DR4- DL4- UL1- U2+ R1+ ALL5+ y2 DR5+ U1- R1+ D5+ L5- DR 
12. (15.110) DR4+ DL2+ UL4+ U4+ D4- L4- ALL3- y2 UR3- DR3+ R5+ L6+ DR DL UL

finally


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 3, 2018)

Round 28
Race to Sub-30

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-3
avg of 12: 40.25

Time List:
1. 34.83 UR2+ DR2- UL1+ D4- ALL2+ y2 DR2- DL1- UL5+ U2+ R1- L4- DR UL
2. 39.06 UR3- DR2+ UL6+ U6+ R4- D2- ALL2+ y2 DR5- U1- R4+ L3- UR
3. 41.24 DR1- DL3+ R2- D6+ L6+ y2 UR4- DR4+ UL5- U5- L3- ALL4+ UR DR UL
4. (30.70) UR1+ DR2+ D1+ L2- ALL3+ y2 UR2- DR5+ UL6+ U4- L1+ UR DR DL UL
5. 41.24 DL1- UL4- U3+ R4+ D5+ ALL5- y2 DR5+ DL3- UL2- U4+ L2+ DL
6. 35.67 UR4- UL2+ D5- L3- ALL5+ y2 DL1+ UL2- U1- R4- UR DR UL
7. 46.41 DR5- DL3- UL2- U1+ R1+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 DL1+ UL5+ D2- ALL2- DR UL
8. 42.45 UR3+ DR1- UL6+ U3- D5- L3+ ALL4- y2 DR3+ U4- R5+ D2+
9. 38.39 DR3+ UL6+ U5+ R4- L4- ALL2+ y2 DR4+ DL5+ U1- D4+ L2- DR
10. 46.43 UR6+ DR5+ DL4+ UL3+ U2+ ALL1- y2 UR3- DR2+ DL1+ U5- L4- UR DL UL
11. (1:01.27) DR1+ DL3+ U5- R5+ D1- L4- y2 U3+ D4+ L3- ALL4+ UR
12. 36.75 UR1- D5+ L1- ALL4+ y2 UR3+ DR4- D1+ L4- ALL2- UR DL

Very happy with that

Round 29
Race to Sub-30

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-3
avg of 12: 38.37

Time List:
1. 32.32 UR1- DR5+ DL3+ UL1- U5+ R3+ D6+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 UR1+ DR3- DL
2. 38.10 DL5+ UL1- U5+ D2+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 UR2- DL1+ UL4- U4- R1- L2+ DR UL
3. 38.15 DL3+ U4- D5+ ALL5+ y2 UR1- DR6+ DL1+ UL3- R4+ D2- L2+ DR DL
4. 31.70 DR6+ U5- R5+ L2+ y2 UR4- DR6+ UL6+ U2- R3- D4+ L3- UR DR
5. 55.13 UR5- DL6+ R6+ L5+ ALL3- y2 UR4+ DR4+ DL1- U3- R5- D1+ DL
6. 39.90 UR3+ DR6+ DL5+ R4+ D2+ L6+ y2 DR5- U4- L2- ALL1+ UR UL
7. 36.05 UR3- DR2+ DL3- U5+ R2+ D2- L1+ ALL1- y2 UR5- DR6+ DL5+ R5- UR DR DL
8. 38.30 UR2+ DR2+ UL1+ R5- y2 UR1- DL3- U1- R5- L3+ ALL4- DL
9. (23.07) UR2- DR5+ DL6+ U2+ ALL3- y2 UR1- R3- D3+ L6+ ALL1- DL UL
10. (1:08.59) DR1- DL6+ UL3+ U3+ R1- D4+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R5+ L2+ DL
11. 36.48 UR4+ DR4- DL4- UL1- U2+ R1+ ALL5+ y2 DR5+ U1- R1+ D5+ L5- DR
12. 37.54 DR4+ DL2+ UL4+ U4+ D4- L4- ALL3- y2 UR3- DR3+ R5+ L6+ DR DL UL

Very happy with that too. 9 was a pb


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 9, 2018)

So after thinking this over (Posting new scrambles and results that is), I deiced that I will be posting new scrambles for this thread every week on Thursdays. I am doing this because with trying to do this thread and all the others on the same day (which has been mostly Fridays) it takes about 1 hour or so to enter all the results and info, so I would like to now have every day with a different event. Thanks


----------



## MCuber (Jul 17, 2018)

Round 28
Sub-9
Ao12: 9.078

1. 8.425
2. 7.822
3. 7.971
4. 8.807
5. 11.280
6. 7.704
7. 18.387 for some reason my clock dial wouldn't turn
8. 10.651 IT HAPPENED AGAIN!
9. 8.569
10. 8.984
11. 8.189
12. 10.081

if those clock dials would've turned dang it

Round 29
Sub-9
Ao12: 9.721

1. 12.012
2. 7.894
3. 8.624
4. 10.018
5. 9.044
6. DNF NOOOOOOOOOOO
7. 8.149
8. 8.725
9. 10.581
10. 8.891
11. 10.660
12. 10.504

Gave up after DNF


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey all. I have been ridiculously these last several weeks and I have forgotten to update the race threads. I do sincerely apologize for that and I will try to be better at updating the race threads starting next week.

With that all being said, if someone would not mind posting new scrambles for this week, that would be greatly appreciated. If you do not want to worry about the previous results from the past weeks, I will update that next week after I get back from Nationals. I will take back over next week, but since I have a lot going on these next couple of days (not least because I need to pack and leave on Wednesday for Nats), if someone is interested in competing in this race thread and would like to post new scrambles that would be great. Thank you all for being patient and I do again apologize for falling behind on this thread.


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Round 28 results*
@oliviervlcube 10.427 sub-10 0/3
@GC1998 40.25 sub-30 0/3
@MCuber 9.078 sub-9 0/3

*Round 29 results*
@oliviervlcube 9.974 sub-10 1/3
@GC1998 38.37 sub-30 0/3
@MCuber 9.721 sub-9 0/3

*Round 30*
1. UR0+ DR4+ DL1+ UL1- U6+ R4+ D4- L3+ ALL6+ y2 U2+ R6+ D6+ L6+ ALL0+ DR UL
2. UR5+ DR3- DL4- UL4+ U3- R1- D3- L1- ALL1+ y2 U3- R2+ D1- L2+ ALL2+ DR DL UL
3. UR3- DR1+ DL2- UL0+ U2- R5+ D6+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U1- R3- D1- L5+ ALL1- DR DL UL
4. UR5- DR6+ DL3- UL2+ U3- R4- D5- L2- ALL1+ y2 U1+ R2- D4- L5- ALL1- DR
5. UR0+ DR3+ DL3- UL4- U5+ R3+ D4- L5- ALL6+ y2 U1- R2+ D5+ L4+ ALL2+ UR DL UL
6. UR1- DR2+ DL2- UL5- U5- R1- D5+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R6+ D5+ L5- ALL3- UR DR
7. UR2- DR2- DL4+ UL6+ U4- R3- D0+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U0+ R1- D1+ L2- ALL1+ DR UL
8. UR4- DR3- DL4- UL2- U2+ R2+ D2- L0+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R6+ D1- L1- ALL1+ UR UL
9. UR5- DR1+ DL2- UL4+ U2+ R2+ D5- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R4+ D6+ L1+ ALL0+ UR DR UL
10. UR4- DR0+ DL5- UL3- U5- R4+ D3- L2+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R2- D3+ L5- ALL2+ UL
11. UR3+ DR4+ DL0+ UL2- U1+ R0+ D5- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U2+ R0+ D6+ L2- ALL1+ DR DL UL
12. UR5- DR2- DL2+ UL6+ U2- R0+ D3- L4+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R5+ D0+ L2- ALL2+ UR DR DL


Round 30 will end on Monday 30th July 2018. Good luck!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 23, 2018)

GC1998 said:


> *Round 28 results*
> @oliviervlcube 10.427 sub-10 0/3
> @GC1998 40.25 sub-30 0/3
> @MCuber 9.078 sub-9 0/3
> ...


Thank you very much @GC1998 for helping with this thread and the Skewb race thread. It is very much appreciated, and I will try to get back into doing it next week.


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 23, 2018)

Round 30
Race to sub-30

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-23
avg of 12: 31.05

Time List:
1. 27.36
2. 34.84
3. (46.41)
4. 35.64
5. 33.35
6. 29.83
7. 28.52
8. 30.59
9. 29.63
10. (19.72)
11. 31.46
12. 29.25

Really good! 10 was a pb


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 23, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thank you very much @GC1998 for helping with this thread and the Skewb race thread. It is very much appreciated, and I will try to get back into doing it next week.


No worries @cubeshepherd


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

*Round 30 results*
@GC1998 31.05 sub-30 0/3


*Round 31*
1. DR5- U3- R5+ D6+ L1+ ALL6+ y2 UR4+ DR1+ DL4+ U1- DL
2. DL3+ UL2+ U2- R3+ D4+ L5+ ALL3+ y2 UR2- DL1- UL6+ U5- UR DR UL
3. UR5+ DR2+ DL4+ UL3- U5- L5+ ALL5+ y2 DL2+ U4- R6+ D3+ DL
4. UR5- U4- R6+ D3- L6+ y2 UR4+ DR2+ DL4+ UL2- U2+ ALL5+ DL
5. UR2- DR5+ DL1+ UL1- U4+ D1- L2- ALL4- y2 DL6+ R3+ UR DR
6. UL3+ U5+ R2+ D6+ ALL2- y2 UR1- DR1+ DL6+ U1- R3+ L3+ DR UL
7. UR5+ DR4- DL3- UL5+ U6+ R2- D4+ L3- ALL5+ y2 DR2+ U4+ R2- DR DL
8. UR1- U2- D5- L4+ ALL5+ y2 UR6+ DL2+ UL1+ U5+ R5+ L2+ UR DR DL UL
9. DL3+ U1+ R1- D6+ L5- ALL3+ y2 UR6+ DR4- UL3- U5- L1- UR DL
10. DR6+ DL3+ UL4- U1+ R2- L2+ y2 DL5- UL3+ U2- L2+ UR DR UL
11. UR2- DR6+ DL3+ UL1- ALL1+ y2 DL5- U4+ R4- D4+ L4- ALL1- UR DL UL
12. UR2- DR5- UL5- U3- R1- L2+ ALL3+ y2 DR2- UL4- R5- D4- UR


Round 31 will end on September 7th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Aug 30, 2018)

Round 31
Race to sub 6:
1: 6.549
2: 6.731 (missed timer)
3: 8.009
4: 7.177
5: 5.630
6: (8.325) (pauses)
7: 7.131
8: 6.403
9: 7.352
10: (5.348)
11: 7.005
12: 6.162 
=6.814
this might take a while


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 4, 2018)

Round 31
Race to sub-30 (0/3)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-4
avg of 12: 35.33

Time List:
1. (21.77) 
2. (DNF(27.39)) 
3. 36.30 
4. 1:06.57 (stupid pins!!)
5. 41.20 
6. 57.23 
7. 23.61 
8. 29.37 
9. 24.52 
10. 23.98 
11. 24.92 
12. 25.57 

Haven't done much cubing in a while, few bad ones near the middle, but got better towards the end. So I'm pretty happy


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Round 31
Sub 10
avg of 12: 10.35

Time List:
1. 12.62 
2. 11.96 
3. 8.55 
4. 9.00 
5. 9.74 
6. 10.61 
7. 10.27 
8. (15.73) 
9. 9.07 
10. 11.49 
11. 10.15 
12. (8.05)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

*Round 31 results*
@GC1998 - Sub-30* 35.33 0/3* - Sorry to see that this week was not great for you, but I am sure that you will get your goal soon.
@TipsterTrickster Sub 6 *6.81 0/3* Although you did not get your goal for this week, you still did really good.
@cubeshepherd Sub 10 * 10.35 0/3 *Well I guess I will add my name to the list of "no goal meet for this week" list

*Round 32*
1. DR2+ UL2- U1- R3- ALL2+ y2 UR4+ DL1- UL3- U6+ L2+ DR
2. UR1+ DR3+ DL6+ UL4- U6+ D3- L2+ ALL2+ y2 UL5- R3+ D5+ L1+ DR DL UL
3. UR3+ DR1- DL4+ UL4+ D3- ALL3- y2 DR3- DL5+ U2+ ALL4- UR DR DL UL
4. UR3+ DL2- U5+ R5- D5- L1+ y2 DR1+ DL1- UL3- U6+ R4- UR DL
5. DL5- U2- R4+ D2+ L6+ ALL1+ y2 DL5+ UL2+ U4+ R3- UR
6. UR5- DL6+ UL5- U5- D2- L5- ALL2+ y2 DR1- DL4- U2- L3- DL
7. DR3- UL5- R1- L4+ ALL5- y2 UR4- DR6+ DL1- UL2- U5- R3- D3- DR
8. UR1+ DL5- UL3- D3- L1+ ALL4- y2 UL3- R5+ L1+ ALL5+ UR UL
9. UR2+ U3+ R3- D3- L1- ALL3- y2 UR2- DR3- UL4+ D2- L1- UR DR DL UL
10. DR6+ UL4+ U5+ R4+ ALL1+ y2 UR4- DR2+ UL5+ R1+ D5+ ALL2+ DR UL
11. DR4+ UL6+ R4- L4- y2 UR2- DR1+ UL2+ U1- R3- D1- ALL5+ DR DL UL
12. UR2- DR1- DL6+ UL6+ U5+ L4- ALL4+ y2 UR1+ DL2- D5+ UR DR DL UL


Round 32 will end on September 14th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

Round 32
Sub 10
avg of 12: 10.44 0/3

Time List:
1. (12.64) 
2. 11.25 
3. 11.36 
4. 10.33 
5. 9.80 
6. 9.67 
7. 7.96 
8. 10.60 
9. 11.34 
10. 11.26 
11. (7.61) 
12. 10.85


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 14, 2018)

Round 32
Sub 6
Average of 12: 7.59
1: 8.07
2: 7.61
3: (8.96)
4: (6.50)
5: 7.39
6: 7.60
7: 8.21
8: 7.73
9: 7.60
10: 7.58
11: 7.53
12: 6.60
First ao12 of the day..... maybe not the best idea XD


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

*Round 32 results*
@TipsterTrickster Sub 6 *7.59 0/3* Sorry to see that this week was not great for you. But I am sure you will get your goal soon.
@cubeshepherd Sub 10 * 10.44 0/3 *

*Round 33*
1. UR3+ UL1+ U5- D2+ L5- ALL3+ y2 UL3- U1- R3- D6+ UR DL
2. DR3- DL5+ UL2- U2- D6+ L3- ALL5+ y2 DR2+ UL2- U4+ R1+ L6+ DR DL UL
3. UR1- UL3+ U3+ R5+ D6+ ALL1+ y2 DL4- U3- R3+ D1+ L1+ DL UL
4. UR2+ DR1- UL4- U5- R5- D4+ L4- ALL4- y2 DR4+ UL1- UR DR DL UL
5. DL1+ U3- R2- D3- ALL4- y2 UR5+ DR5+ DL3- UL4+ R5+ ALL2- DR DL UL
6. UR5+ DR1- DL3- UL4+ R5+ D6+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U3+ R6+ D3+ UR DL UL
7. UR6+ DL4+ U3- D5- L3+ ALL1- y2 UR2+ DL5- UL2- U1+ ALL1+ 
8. DL2+ UL5+ R5+ L4+ ALL2- y2 UR3- DR2- DL5- R3+ D1- DR UL
9. UR3- DL2- UL3+ U5- R5- L3+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R6+ D1+ L2+ DR UL
10. DR1+ UL5- R5+ D1- L4- ALL4- y2 UR1+ DR5+ DL2- U1+ L4- DR DL
11. UR5+ DR1+ UL2+ U3- R1- L3+ ALL1+ y2 UR3- DR2+ DL3- D5- DR
12. UR2+ DR4- DL5- UL2- U3+ R5+ L3- ALL3- y2 DR2- DL1- D5- DL UL

Round 33 will end on September 21st, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Brayden Adams (Sep 15, 2018)

Round 1
Race to Sub-50
1. 56.419
2. 54.477
3. DNF
4. 1:10.682
5. DNF
6. DNS
7. DNS
8. DNS
9. DNS
10. DNS
11. DNS
12. DNS
I Guess I DNFed Clock.....AGAIN
DNF ao12


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 15, 2018)

Round 32
Sub 6
ao12: 7.15 Rip not even sub 7 ); great single though!
1: 7.00
2: 6.30
3: 9.79
4: DNF
5: 7.23
6: 5.69
7: 6.78
8: 6.78
9: 7.08
10: 8.27
11: 6.62
12: 4.93


----------



## oliviervlcube (Sep 16, 2018)

i totally forgot this, oops


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Spoiler: My results



Round32
Sub 10
avg of 12: 10.85 0/3

Time List:
1. 10.51 
2. 9.44 
3. 9.62 
4. (14.83) 
5. 11.97 
6. 10.41 
7. (8.52) 
8. 9.00 
9. 13.25 
10. 11.22 
11. 12.57 
12. 10.50



*Round 33 results*
@TipsterTrickster Sub 6 *7.15 0/3* You will get your goal soon. Keep up the practice.
@cubeshepherd Sub 10 * 10.85 0/3 
@Brayden Adams Sub 50 - Ao12: DNF Welcome to this race thread @Brayden Adams.*

*Round 34*
1. UR1+ DL3+ UL6+ U2- R3- ALL4- y2 DR6+ UL4+ R4- D2- L2- UR
2. UR2- DL3- U2+ R5- D4- L4- ALL6+ y2 UR3+ DL6+ L3- ALL1+ UL
3. DL3- R6+ D3- L2- ALL2+ y2 UR4- DR1- DL3- UL5- U5+ R1+ DR UL
4. UR5- DR3- DL3- UL5+ U6+ D5- L3- ALL2- y2 UL6+ U4- R2+ L1- UR
5. UR2- DL5+ UL1- U1- R4- D3- y2 DR3- DL3- U4- R2- ALL3+ UR DL UL
6. UR6+ DR1+ DL4- U3- D4- L3+ y2 UR1+ DR2+ DL3+ R3- D2+ DL UL
7. DR4+ UL1- R5- D5- L3- y2 UR5- DR5- UL5- U3+ R4- ALL4- UR DL UL
8. DR1- DL5- UL3- U3- R1+ L5+ ALL3+ y2 UL4- R4+ D5- L3+ UR DR DL
9. UR1+ DR3+ DL2- UL4+ R1- D3- ALL5- y2 UR2+ UL1- R3+ ALL6+ DR DL
10. UR3- DR4+ DL1+ U3- R2- D4+ L4+ ALL5- y2 UR4- U5+ R6+ D1+ UR DR UL
11. DR3- DL1+ UL3- U4- R5+ D1- ALL1- y2 UL3+ R1- D6+ L4- DR
12. DR3+ UL3- U5+ D4+ L3- y2 DR2+ DL4+ UL5+ U4- L2- ALL2+


Round 34 will end on September 28th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 22, 2018)

Round 32:
goal sub 6
ao12: 6.97
1: 7.45
2: 6.01
3: 5.40
4: 9.30
5: 7.13
6: 7.55
7: 8.03
8: 7.78
9: 6.36
10: 5.54
11: 7.94
12: 5.93
Mixture of really good solves and really bad ones
Also thanks a lot @cubeshepherd for all of the complements and putting this whole thing together!!!


----------



## MattP98 (Sep 24, 2018)

Round 34:

Goal: Sub-9

Ao12: 9.36

9.30, (10.64), (8.48), 9.30, 9.40, 8.79, 9.76, 8.89, 9.81, 9.71, 9.88, 8.71


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 26, 2018)

Round 34
Race to Sub-30

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-26
avg of 12: 32.03

Time List:
1. 38.57 UR1+ DL3+ UL6+ U2- R3- ALL4- y2 DR6+ UL4+ R4- D2- L2- UR
2. 28.95 UR2- DL3- U2+ R5- D4- L4- ALL6+ y2 UR3+ DL6+ L3- ALL1+ UL
3. 37.12 DL3- R6+ D3- L2- ALL2+ y2 UR4- DR1- DL3- UL5- U5+ R1+ DR UL
4. 26.54 UR5- DR3- DL3- UL5+ U6+ D5- L3- ALL2- y2 UL6+ U4- R2+ L1- UR
5. 30.27 UR2- DL5+ UL1- U1- R4- D3- y2 DR3- DL3- U4- R2- ALL3+ UR DL UL
6. 28.08 UR6+ DR1+ DL4- U3- D4- L3+ y2 UR1+ DR2+ DL3+ R3- D2+ DL UL
7. 26.11 DR4+ UL1- R5- D5- L3- y2 UR5- DR5- UL5- U3+ R4- ALL4- UR DL UL
8. 31.26 DR1- DL5- UL3- U3- R1+ L5+ ALL3+ y2 UL4- R4+ D5- L3+ UR DR DL
9. (DNF(23.64)) UR1+ DR3+ DL2- UL4+ R1- D3- ALL5- y2 UR2+ UL1- R3+ ALL6+ DR DL
10. (17.79) UR3- DR4+ DL1+ U3- R2- D4+ L4+ ALL5- y2 UR4- U5+ R6+ D1+ UR DR UL
11. 36.34 DR3- DL1+ UL3- U4- R5+ D1- ALL1- y2 UL3+ R1- D6+ L4- DR
12. 37.05 DR3+ UL3- U5+ D4+ L3- y2 DR2+ DL4+ UL5+ U4- L2- ALL2+

Pretty close! (forgot to say that 10. was a new pb!)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

*Belated Round 34 results*
@TipsterTrickster Sub 6 *6.97 0/3* At least your average was sub 7 : ).
@MattP98 Sub 9 *9.36 0/3* Not sure if you have been/posted on this thread before, but if not (or even if so) welcome to this thread.
@GC1998 Sub 30 *Ao12 32.03 - *Although you did no get your goal for this wee, I am sure that you will get it soon.

*Round 35*
1. DR4- DL2+ UL6+ U5- R4+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 DL4+ UL4+ R3+ D2-
2. UR1- UL4- U4+ R1- D3+ ALL3- y2 DR5- U1+ R3- L3- UR DL UL
3. UR3+ DR4+ DL4- UL5+ U4- R5- D5+ ALL2+ y2 UR3+ U2+ R6+ DL
4. UR3+ DR2+ DL2+ U2+ D5- L5- ALL5- y2 UR6+ DL5+ U3- R4- L4- DL
5. UR2- UL6+ U3+ ALL2+ y2 UR1- DR5+ DL3- UL5- R5+ D6+ L2- UL
6. UR4- DL1- UL3- U5+ R4+ L3+ ALL1- y2 DR3- DL6+ R4+ D6+
7. DR4- DL3- U5- R1+ D2- L5+ ALL1+ y2 UR3- DR5- UL2- U5+ R1+ DR
8. UL1- U2- R3- D5- L2+ y2 UR2+ DR1- DL3+ UL5+ U2+ R5- UR UL
9. UR1- DR4- DL6+ U5+ R3- D1- ALL4+ y2 UR5- DL3- UL4- R3+ ALL2- DR DL
10. UR1+ DR1+ DL5+ UL1+ U4- R5+ D5- ALL4+ y2 DL2+ UL5- R1- UR UL
11. DL2+ R1- D4+ L1+ y2 UR6+ DR5- U4- R3+ L5+ DR
12. UR5+ UL3- U4- R3- D4- y2 DR4+ DL1- UL1+ R5- L1+ DL UL

Round 35 will end on October 12th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week, and my apologizes for the belated posting of results/scrambles.


----------



## MattP98 (Oct 6, 2018)

Round 35:

Goal: Sub-9

Ao12: 8.18

8.29, 7.97, 7.62, 8.14, 8.55, (7.08), 8.53, (9.92), 9.10, 8.09, 7.95, 7.60

PB by 0.01, including a 7.91 Ao5! =D


----------



## MCuber (Oct 18, 2018)

Round 35
Sub-8
Ao12: 8.85

9.92, 8.07, 8.20, 8.73, 10.39, 8.64, 9.63, 8.99, 9.04, 8.20, 9.09, 8.09

Sigh


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 4, 2018)

*Belated Round 35 results*
@MattP98 - Sub 9 *8.18 1/3 - *Congrats on getting your goal, and on your new PB. Keep it up*.
*@MCuber Sub 8 *Ao12 8.85 - *Hopefully this week is better for you.

*Round 36:*
1. DR5+ UL2+ R6+ D3+ ALL2- y2 UR4+ DR3+ DL5- UL3- U1- R5- UR DL UL
2. DL1+ U2- D6+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 UR6+ DR5- UL1+ R5- D4- DR DL UL
3. UR5+ DR3+ DL3+ U5+ R6+ y2 UR2+ DR3+ UL1+ R2+ D1- UR DL
4. DR3- DL5+ U2- D1+ ALL3+ y2 UR4- UL3+ U5+ R3- L2- UR DL UL
5. UR3+ DL1+ U5- R1- D4+ L1- ALL5+ y2 UR2+ DL1+ D5+ ALL4+ UR DR DL
6. UR3- DL5+ U3- D5+ L2- y2 UR4- DR4+ R4+ D1- L1- DR DL UL
7. UR5- DL1- UL3- R4+ L1+ y2 DR3- DL4+ U4- R2- D2+ UR UL
8. DR3- DL6+ R3+ D4+ y2 UR3+ DR1- UL5+ U3+ L2+ ALL2+ DR DL
9. UR2+ DR2- UL5+ U4+ D3- L4+ y2 DR6+ U6+ R4- L6+ ALL3+ UR DL UL
10. UR2- DR1+ DL5+ UL1+ U5+ R3- D3+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 DL6+ U4- ALL2+ 
11. UR4+ DL4+ U5+ R3- ALL4+ y2 UR1- DL6+ U3+ R4+ D5- L5- UR UL
12. DR5+ DL1+ UL6+ U3- ALL3+ y2 UR2+ DR4- UL5+ R3- D5+ L4+ UR DR DL UL


Round 36 will end on November 9th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week, and my apologizes once again for the belated posting of results/scrambles.


----------



## MCuber (Nov 4, 2018)

Round 36
Sub-8
Ao12: 9.45

8.48, 13.25, 8.77, (8.17), 9.29, 9.04, 9.75, 8.33, 9.61, (17.55), 8.99

Hooly crap horrible


----------



## MattP98 (Nov 5, 2018)

Round 36:

Goal: Sub-9

Ao12: 7.87

7.86, 8.28, 7.59, 8.22, 7.66, 8.67, (7.16), 7.28, 7.92, 7.53, 7.71, (8.94)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 8, 2019)

Round 36
sub-6
avg of 12: 6.224

Time List:
1. 6.830 DR5+ UL2+ R6+ D3+ ALL2- y2 UR4+ DR3+ DL5- UL3- U1- R5- UR DL UL 
2. 6.691 DL1+ U2- D6+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 UR6+ DR5- UL1+ R5- D4- DR DL UL 
3. 6.813 UR5+ DR3+ DL3+ U5+ R6+ y2 UR2+ DR3+ UL1+ R2+ D1- UR DL 
4. 5.980 DR3- DL5+ U2- D1+ ALL3+ y2 UR4- UL3+ U5+ R3- L2- UR DL UL 
5. 5.696 UR3+ DL1+ U5- R1- D4+ L1- ALL5+ y2 UR2+ DL1+ D5+ ALL4+ UR DR DL 
6. 6.988 UR3- DL5+ U3- D5+ L2- y2 UR4- DR4+ R4+ D1- L1- DR DL UL 
7. (7.178) UR5- DL1- UL3- R4+ L1+ y2 DR3- DL4+ U4- R2- D2+ UR UL 
8. (4.691) DR3- DL6+ R3+ D4+ y2 UR3+ DR1- UL5+ U3+ L2+ ALL2+ DR DL 
9. 5.869 UR2+ DR2- UL5+ U4+ D3- L4+ y2 DR6+ U6+ R4- L6+ ALL3+ UR DL UL 
10. 6.336 UR2- DR1+ DL5+ UL1+ U5+ R3- D3+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 DL6+ U4- ALL2+ 
11. 5.208 UR4+ DL4+ U5+ R3- ALL4+ y2 UR1- DL6+ U3+ R4+ D5- L5- UR UL 
12. 5.825 DR5+ DL1+ UL6+ U3- ALL3+ y2 UR2+ DR4- UL5+ R3- D5+ L4+ UR DR DL UL

Bad start


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

Well after a long break from updating these threads, I will start them up again. I will keep the rounds going from the number it was last at, but for anyone that has posted here previously, please post a new goal you are going for, and all will start at 0/3 for success. 

For anyone new to this thread, each week I will post a new set of scrambles for everyone to use, and once you have completed your solves, post your times with the scrambles here and if you get your goal 3 weeks in a row, then you will graduate, and you can then set a new goal. If however you get your goal one week, but fail the next week then you will be reset to 0/3. Please see older posts above for any thoughts you might have, or post them and I will get back to you. Additionally, if you miss a week, then no worries and you will keep your progress from your last post. 

I will update everyone's results at the end of the week and post new scrambles each Sunday evening.


Lastly, please post your posts like this:

Round 31
Race to sub-30 (0/3)
Avg of 12: 35.33

Time List:
1. (21.77) 
2. (DNF(27.39)) 
3. 36.30 
4. 1:06.57 (stupid pins!!)
5. 41.20 
6. 57.23 
7. 23.61 
8. 29.37 
9. 24.52 
10. 23.98 
11. 24.92 
12. 25.57

So without further to do, here is the new set of scrambles for this week:

Round 37 Scrambles
1. UR4+ DR1+ DL1- UL5+ U4- D3+ y2 UR5- R4+ D2- L1+ ALL6+ DL
2. DL5+ UL2- R2+ ALL4- y2 DR3- DL5- UL3- U5+ D6+ L3+ UR DL
3. UL4+ U2+ R4+ D3+ L2+ y2 DR1- UL2- D2+ L1- ALL3+ DR DL
4. U6+ R4- L2- y2 UR5- DR6+ DL2+ UL3+ U2+ D2+ ALL4+ UR UL
5. DL3- UL2- R3+ L2- ALL1- y2 UR1+ DR2- DL4- UL1+ D3+ L6+ DL
6. UR6+ DL5- UL5- U4+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 UR1+ UL1- U5- L1- DR DL UL
7. UL4+ U4- R2+ D2+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 DR6+ DL3+ UL1- D6+ L3- UR DR DL UL
8. UR3+ UL3- U5- R3+ D2- ALL2- y2 UR1+ DR3+ DL3+ U5+ R4- L5+ UR DR
9. UL5+ U2+ D3+ L6+ ALL2- y2 UR3- DL1+ UL2- R3+ D5- DL UL
10. UR5- DR5- UL3+ U1+ D6+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 DL1+ UL4+ R6+ UR DR DL
11. DR2+ DL2+ U6+ ALL1- y2 UR5- DR4- UL3+ U1+ R4- D3+ L4- UR DR DL
12. UR2+ U4- D5- L2- ALL5- y2 DR5- DL2- UL5- D3+ L4- UR DR

Round will end on Sunday, December 22nd, 2019. Best of luck to all competing this week.


----------



## MattP98 (Dec 18, 2019)

Glad to see this thread make a comeback, thanks for continuing! If we continue into future weeks though could you possibly use WCA scrambles please? I probably misscrambled several of these just due to the weird move order. anyway. 

Round 31
Race to sub-6.5 (0/3)
Avg of 12: 6.82

Time List:
1. 7.23 
2. (DNF(6.85)[ALL+1]) 
3. 6.56 
4. 6.16 
5. 6.89
6. 7.18 
7. (5.86)
8. 6.40 
9. 6.81
10. 7.09 
11. 6.87 
12. 6.98 

Best to anyone else who competes this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 18, 2019)

MattP98 said:


> Glad to see this thread make a comeback, thanks for continuing! If we continue into future weeks though could you possibly use WCA scrambles please? I probably misscrambled several of these just due to the weird move order. anyway.


You are very welcome, and I am glad to be able to start them up again.

Regarding the scrambles, those are the same ones I have used in the past on this thread, what the weekly comp uses, and what I remember using in competitions (although I haven't scrambled in WCA comps for a long time due to that event not being at any comp I have been to recently. Could you please post a WCA notated Clock scramble, so I see the difference? Thanks and sorry for the confusion.

EDIT: Here is a scramble from a comp I as at back in May, and it is identical to what I posted in this thread for notation-wise: 

UR3- DR1+ DL3- UL2+ U1+ R1+ D3+ L2+ ALL2- y2 U6+ R2+ D1- L1+ ALL6+ UR DR DL

Lastly, the scrambles I posted above are from CSTimer, under WCA events.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 18, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> You are very welcome, and I am glad to be able to start them up again.
> 
> Regarding the scrambles, those are the same ones I have used in the past on this thread, what the weekly comp uses, and what I remember using in competitions (although I haven't scrambled in WCA comps for a long time due to that event not being at any comp I have been to recently. Could you please post a WCA notated Clock scramble, so I see the difference? Thanks and sorry for the confusion.
> 
> ...


Optimal uses the same notation as WCA, but they are optimal scrambles so they don't follow a certain pin order, and WCA scrambles follow a pin order. WCA pin order is UR DR DL UL U R D L ALL y2 U R D L ALL, so you can have things like ALL0+, but with optimal you don't follow any pin order (which makes scrambling slower) and you don't have things like U0+.
Example:
WCA: UR3- DR0+ DL5- UL0+ U0+ R2- D6+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U5- R3+ D0+ L5+ ALL1- DR UL (follows UR DR DL UL U R D L ALL y2 U R D L ALL WCA pin order)
Optimal: UR4+ UL4- R2- D4- L5- ALL6+ y2 DR3+ DL5+ U3+ R3+ D3+ L6+ DL (doesn't follow WCA pin order)

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 18, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Optimal uses the same notation as WCA, but they are optimal scrambles so they don't follow a certain pin order, and WCA scrambles follow a pin order. WCA pin order is UR DR DL UL U R D L ALL y2 U R D L ALL, so you can have things like ALL0+, but with optimal you don't follow any pin order (which makes scrambling slower) and you don't have things like U0+.
> Example:
> WCA: UR3- DR0+ DL5- UL0+ U0+ R2- D6+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U5- R3+ D0+ L5+ ALL1- DR UL (follows UR DR DL UL U R D L ALL y2 U R D L ALL WCA pin order)
> Optimal: UR4+ UL4- R2- D4- L5- ALL6+ y2 DR3+ DL5+ U3+ R3+ D3+ L6+ DL (doesn't follow WCA pin order)
> ...


That makes complete sense and thank you for clarifying that. I should have noticed that, but thanks.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 18, 2019)

Round 31
Race to sub 4.75 (1/3)
Avg of 12: 4.63

Time List:
4.650, 5.360, 3.960, (3.700), 4.890, 4.690, 4.220, 4.670, 4.150, (5.590), 4.650, 5.120

nice!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 18, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Round 31
> Race to sub 4.75 (1/3)
> Avg of 12: 4.63
> 
> ...


truly epic


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 18, 2019)

MattP98 said:


> Glad to see this thread make a comeback, thanks for continuing! If we continue into future weeks though could you possibly use WCA scrambles please? I probably misscrambled several of these just due to the weird move order. anyway.
> 
> Round 31
> Race to sub-6.5 (0/3)
> ...


Are you okay if I keep doing the scrambles I have been doing? If not is there a place (other then TNODDLE) for "correct" scrambles?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 19, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Are you okay if I keep doing the scrambles I have been doing? If not is there a place (other then TNODDLE) for "correct" scrambles?








csTimer - Professional Rubik's Cube Speedsolving/Training Timer







cstimer.net





left drop-down set to “wca” and right one set to “clock” should do the trick

This thread may get me to finally fix my clock and practice... I need to, as I’m organizing a comp relatively soon with it.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> csTimer - Professional Rubik's Cube Speedsolving/Training Timer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, and if you would still like to take over this thread you are more then welcome to do so. If I don't hear anything from you be tomorrow (Monday) evening I will post new scramble, but if you get it before then, then wonderful.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 23, 2019)

*epic win*

Alright everybody, I’m taking over this thread. Scrambles will be posted Sunday or Monday Evenings. Please post your results for the Ao12 like @cubeshepherd and everyone else did above (I’ll do these scrambles later because I don’t want to wake up everyone in my house).

Here are the results from round 31:
@TipsterTrickster- Race to sub 4.75 | 4.63 | (1/3)
@MattP98- Race to sub 6.5 | 6.82 | (0/3)
@cubeshepherd- Race to sub 30 | 35.33 | (0/3)


Have fun!

Round 32
Scrambles:
1. UR2- DR4+ DL5+ UL2+ U0+ R1- D4+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 U5+ R2+ D5+ L1+ ALL6+ DL UL
2. UR2- DR3- DL3+ UL1- U2- R3+ D4+ L2+ ALL5- y2 U4+ R1+ D2- L0+ ALL3- UR DR DL
3. UR1+ DR2+ DL4+ UL5+ U1+ R0+ D5+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U3- R5+ D4+ L0+ ALL3+ DL
4. UR5- DR3- DL2+ UL4- U3+ R6+ D3- L5+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R5+ D5- L1+ ALL5+ UL
5. UR1- DR5+ DL3+ UL1- U5- R5+ D5- L1+ ALL0+ y2 U1- R0+ D5- L3- ALL5+ UR
6. UR1- DR3+ DL4+ UL2- U4- R1- D5- L2- ALL3+ y2 U0+ R2+ D5+ L2+ ALL5- DR
7. UR5- DR1+ DL6+ UL2+ U0+ R2+ D2+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R5- D2- L5- ALL1- UR DL
8. UR3+ DR4+ DL1- UL5- U1+ R1+ D6+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R4+ D1- L5+ ALL1- UR DR DL UL
9. UR4+ DR3- DL6+ UL5- U1+ R5- D1- L1+ ALL1+ y2 U2- R4+ D5- L5- ALL5- DL UL
10. UR1- DR1- DL1- UL1- U4- R5- D6+ L3- ALL4- y2 U4- R0+ D2+ L2+ ALL5+ UR DL UL
11. UR1- DR4- DL1+ UL4- U1+ R3+ D3+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U4- R2+ D0+ L6+ ALL5+ UR DL UL
12. UR0+ DR0+ DL1+ UL2+ U5- R2- D2+ L6+ ALL3- y2 U4- R1- D2- L5+ ALL5- DR UL

Round will end on Sunday, Dec. 29, at 8:00 pm EST.


EDIT:

I have time to do the solves now.

Race to sub-8


1. 7.51
2. 9.18
3. 8.31
4. DNF
5. 7.13
6. 6.45
7. 7.80
8. 10.68
9. 8.18
10. 8.65
11. 11.19
12. 7.71


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> *epic win*
> 
> Alright everybody, I’m taking over this thread. Scrambles will be posted Sunday or Monday Evenings. Please post your results for the Ao12 like @cubeshepherd and everyone else did above (I’ll do these scrambles later because I don’t want to wake up everyone in my house).
> 
> ...


Thanks again for taking over this thread. And I should have specified when I posted the how to "post your times" but those are not my times. I just copied and pasted them from a older post as an example. I know I am back at being slow on Clock, but not that slow, haha. I am averaging about 15ish currently.


----------



## MattP98 (Dec 29, 2019)

Whew, nice average this week! Pure sub-7 aside from the DNF, and the two 5s near the end led to a very nice 6.10 Ao5!

Round 32
Race to sub-6.5 (0/3)
Avg of 12: 6.54

Time List:
1. 6.52
2. 6.91
3. 6.79
4. 6.78
5. 6.79
6. 6.92
7. 6.17
8. (DNF(7.66)[ALL-1])
9. 5.64
10. 6.49
11. (5.31)
12. 6.35


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 29, 2019)

Round 32
Race to sub 4.75 (2/3)
avg of 12: 4.69
4.66, 4.21, 5.51, 5.71, 4.39, 3.88, (6.05), 4.94, 4.18, 4.28, (3.41), 5.18
Wow another really good average!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 30, 2019)

Results from round 32:
@ImmolatedMarmoset- Race to sub-8 | 8.63 | (0/3)
@MattP98- Race to sub-6.5 | 6.54 | (0/3)
@TipsterTrickster- Race to sub-4.75 | 4.69 | (2/3)

Good job to everyone!

Round 33 scrambles:
1. UR3+ DR0+ DL4+ UL2+ U5- R4- D3- L2- ALL5- y2 U6+ R4- D5- L3+ ALL6+ UR
2. UR2+ DR5- DL3+ UL5- U5- R3+ D2+ L5+ ALL4+ y2 U5+ R6+ D2+ L6+ ALL1+ UL 
3. UR1- DR1+ DL5+ UL4- U2- R2- D4- L2- ALL4- y2 U4+ R2- D1- L1- ALL4- UR DR
4. UR3- DR4- DL6+ UL4- U2+ R3- D1- L4+ ALL5+ y2 U4- R6+ D1- L3+ ALL6+ UR DL UL
5. UR2+ DR2+ DL4- UL5- U3+ R2+ D1- L1- ALL4+ y2 U5- R4- D0+ L3+ ALL4+ DR DL UL
6. UR5- DR5- DL2+ UL0+ U5+ R0+ D4+ L5+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R5- D2+ L4+ ALL2- DR DL
7. UR5+ DR3- DL5+ UL1- U3- R4+ D5- L2+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R6+ D2+ L2- ALL6+ UL 
8. UR3+ DR5+ DL2+ UL4+ U5- R2+ D4- L1- ALL1- y2 U2+ R4- D3+ L3- ALL4- DL UL
9. UR6+ DR4+ DL2+ UL1+ U0+ R2- D4- L1- ALL2+ y2 U6+ R5+ D2+ L0+ ALL2- UR DR
10. UR1+ DR4- DL4- UL1+ U4+ R6+ D3- L3+ ALL3+ y2 U3+ R1- D4- L1- ALL5+ DR 
11. UR3- DR6+ DL4+ UL0+ U6+ R5+ D5- L1+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R4- D1- L3+ ALL0+ UR DL
12. UR5- DR5- DL4+ UL6+ U2+ R3+ D3- L5- ALL3- y2 U1+ R1+ D1- L2+ ALL1+ UR DL UL

You have until Sunday, January 5th, 2020 at 8pm EST to complete your solves for this week.


----------



## MattP98 (Jan 4, 2020)

Oops. Real mixed bag this week, happy with almost half the solves being sub 6.5.

Round 33
Race to sub-6.5 (0/3)
Avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 6.23
2. 8.80
3. 6.32
4. (DNF(7.62) [ALL-1])
5. (5.98)
6. 6.34
7. DNF(7.65) [ALL+1]
8. 7.09
9. 6.21
10. 6.94
11. 6.96
12. 6.75


----------



## Ayce (Apr 30, 2020)

Is this still up?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 10, 2020)

I feel bad for Clock  hasnt been updated since December 2019. Ill be willing to take it over

*Round 33 Results :*

@MattP98 - Sub-6.5 - ao12: DNF (0/3)

*Round 34 Scrambles :*



Spoiler: Round 34 Clock Scrambles



1. UR2- DR1- DL2+ UL3+ U1- R5- D5- L0+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R2- D3- L2- ALL6+ DR UL 
2. UR2- DR3- DL4+ UL1+ U5+ R4- D6+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U3- R0+ D3+ L5+ ALL5+ UR UL 
3. UR1- DR5- DL6+ UL4- U0+ R3+ D4+ L2- ALL3- y2 U3+ R4- D6+ L2+ ALL5+ UR DR UL 
4. UR1- DR3+ DL2- UL5- U1- R5+ D5- L1- ALL2+ y2 U6+ R1- D3+ L4- ALL2- UL 
5. UR6+ DR5- DL5- UL4- U1- R6+ D3- L1- ALL3+ y2 U1- R4+ D1- L5- ALL4- DR DL UL 
6. UR4+ DR1+ DL4- UL6+ U3+ R2+ D6+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R1- D1+ L5- ALL4+ DR 
7. UR5+ DR4- DL2- UL0+ U1+ R1- D6+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R0+ D1+ L1- ALL3- DR DL 
8. UR0+ DR3+ DL3+ UL3+ U5- R4+ D5- L5+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R2- D6+ L0+ ALL2- UR DL 
9. UR3- DR2- DL0+ UL3- U5+ R4+ D5+ L4- ALL1- y2 U0+ R1- D1- L3- ALL1+ DR 
10. UR5- DR2+ DL1+ UL3+ U6+ R5- D4- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U5- R2+ D4+ L5- ALL4+ UR DL UL 
11. UR3+ DR4+ DL4+ UL1+ U5+ R5+ D6+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R3+ D5- L2- ALL5+ UR 
12. UR4+ DR0+ DL2+ UL3+ U5+ R5+ D3+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U3- R3- D5+ L0+ ALL4+ UR DL


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 10, 2020)

Goal: Sub 13
Cube: Shengshou Magnetic Clonk
Method: idk (the method that everybody uses ig lol)


Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-10
avg of 12: 12.638

Time List:
13.550, 12.410, 13.010, 13.940, 12.080, 13.290, 11.400, DNF(11.200), 11.830, 12.320, 12.250, 11.700

Not bad at all.


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 11, 2020)

Round 34
Goal: sub 6 (0/3)
Ao12: 6.30

Times: 5.18, 6.94, 5.88, 6.83, 6.58, 7.54, 6.02, 5.92, 5.78, 6.74, 4.86, 7.15


----------

